# 1985 Fleetwood Brougham Coupe



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i got this car a year ago, and have finally decided to post a build topic. had a lot more progress on the car than i expected in a year, but i guess hard work pays off :biggrin: car is nowhere near complete, just starting to come together actually...

before i get too far into this thing, id like to give a big shout out to Liv4Lacs, hes been a really big help in this entire build.

some pictures when i first got the car, completely stock. id say i got very lucky with this find, as the body work needed was very minimal. all original paint, top, interior. everything was in excellent condition


































cause im from houston, the first thing i HAD to do to the car, was throw on a E&G big daddy grill :biggrin: i couldnt stop staring and smiling when it was finally on. needless to say i was a very happy man.

also threw on some eyebrows i had laying around, just to set off the front a bit...


















more pics from the same day...

















not too long goes by that the car stayed like this. had to update everything to 90!!!


































got the dash done too!
























installed the alpine iva-w505 to close up that double din 









car sat like that for a while, until i figured out how to put 13s on those big ass brakes!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

very nice homie


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

the wheels definitely changed up the whole look of the car. 


















































i believe i threw on the wheels some time in sept/oct of last year, and until recently, has looked exactly the same.

one of the things i purchased when i first got the car... bought it july 08, wasnt installed until march 09 

44" gold glass moon roof!

















another good purchase! one of the cleanest stock bumper kits ive ever seen. practically brand new!

































march 09- major update for the car. after months and months of waiting, finally got all the parts i needed to install that gold glass roof.

hole cut out








inside view









done! the roof was installed by liv4lacs, and i have to saw he did a excellent job. cutout is perfect, and the roof opens and closes as it should. also made me a custom mount for the moonroof maplight switch. great install!








did the headliner, visors, and sail panels in suede!
















you can really see the gold from a birds eye view









while the car was down to get the roof installed, figured i might as well get the bumper kit installed as well.


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i was a very happy man when i got that roof installed. everywhere i drove i had it open. sometimes i even had my head hangin out :biggrin: 


may 09 - been a long time coming, but its finally time for the car to get a fresh coat of paint!

a week after dropping it off it was already taken apart. those mexicans work quick :cheesy: 








ripped the vinyl up. poor guy never stood a chance








happy to find little to no rust underneath it. we all know rust repairs can be pretty expensive. 
















couple weeks later and all the body work on the sides is done. didnt expect to see this when i went up there. no idea why they didnt primer the car all together, but thats how they wanted to do it.

































only parts left to work on are the roof, trunk and hood...

these are the latest pictures i have for right now. gonna head to the body shop sometime this week to see whats going on with the car.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

for now im just gonna leave you all with pics of random parts i have 

gold nardi with gold steering wheel hub adapter 









































































90 leather pillow top seat skins  
excellent condition for being original! no rips or tears anywhere, just need a really good conditioning 









































































got my hydraulic rack built. 3 pumps 8 batteries, real simple and to the point. gonna push 2 to the rear for a nice 3-wheel, and one to the nose.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

didnt like the way the black looked, so i got the rack dipped in chrome  cant wait to see it installed in the trunk...


























some audio - picked up some speaker pods from the 4 door fleetwoods that had the optional cd player. didnt want to do any custom installation on my doors, so i went with a factory clean look :biggrin:

wrapped em in suede

















going to use the Focal 130KP 5.25" component system with the pods...

































got the speakers in the pods ready to go in! tweeters are going to need a bit of custom work to make em fit

































for the trunk - decided to go with the RE 12" XXX D2. this thing is crazy big, pushes 2000w RMS!

































over 13" tall








the rubber surround is thick as hell!









havent decided on what amps im going to use, so i dont have pictures of those. my audio is just about complete except for that.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 22 2009, 10:55 AM~14261592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Bad ass ....


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

this is goin to be relly nice


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks like a really good build, keep the pics comin


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jun 22 2009, 12:07 PM~14262207
> *Looks like a really good build, keep the pics comin
> *


 yeah man I been waiting to see this one , Brian did a great job on that roof and the headliner is tight !!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

A++++


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks homies  im really excited to get some work done to this car. got a lot in store for it, as you can see  in the next couple of months the car is going to go through some drastic changes.

heres a list just so you get an idea of what im doing:
new paint
new vinyl
install the seat skins
install the hydraulic rack(actual hydraulics wont be for some time unfortunately) need the rack in there to know what kind of room i have for my sub and amps...
nardi installed
90 panels
new 13" wheels made by The Wire Wheel Kings(should be here in a month or so)

thats about all i can think of for right now. once all that is done i hope to have a really clean street cruiser


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:0 Alot of quality going into this car!!! Glad to see you do a build up topic retard! :cheesy: 

You got alot done from time I saw it at the taco cabana


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 22 2009, 01:52 PM~14263042
> *:0 Alot of quality going into this car!!! Glad to see you do a build up topic retard! :cheesy:
> 
> You got alot done from time I saw it at the taco cabana
> *


yea man i been working my ass off trying to save money to get this car built up. thats why i havent been to the meet at tc in a long time. too busy working


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 22 2009, 10:15 AM~14261776
> *i was a very happy man when i got that roof installed. everywhere i drove i had it open. sometimes i even had my head hangin out  :biggrin:
> may 09 - been a long time coming, but its finally time for the car to get a fresh coat of paint!
> 
> ...



uuuuuhhhhh! would you mind posting anymore pics???????? :rofl:

just kiddin, this is a nice build


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

you make me sick punk!























:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jun 22 2009, 02:43 PM~14263429
> *uuuuuhhhhh! would you mind posting anymore pics???????? :rofl:
> 
> just kiddin, this is a nice build
> *


posting more pics would mean i was further along with the build :uh: i guess that means we both want to see more :biggrin: 

in the meantime heres some more pics of the sunroof by the installer!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2009, 06:31 PM~14265635
> *you make me sick punk!
> :biggrin:
> *


calm down old man :uh: youre probably just dizzy from standing up too long :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 22 2009, 08:05 PM~14266012
> *calm down old man  :uh: youre probably just dizzy from standing up too long  :biggrin:
> *



 


it was cool meetin you bro


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I totally forgot I had installed this :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2009, 11:06 PM~14268631
> *
> it was cool meetin you bro
> *


 :roflmao: yea you too man, glad to put a name to a face


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 23 2009, 12:26 AM~14268859
> *:roflmao: yea you too man, glad to put a name to a face
> *


one Rivi one Lac and one cup? :burn:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 22 2009, 11:43 PM~14269078
> *one Rivi one Lac and one cup? :burn:
> *


whenever you two get around to making the video make sure to put it up on the web :roflmao:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn thats a clean ass bumper kit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jun 22 2009, 11:49 PM~14269141
> *Damn thats a clean ass bumper kit  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie! gonna look a hell of a lot better once i get a rim in there :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 23 2009, 12:51 AM~14269159
> *thanks homie! gonna look a hell of a lot better once i get a rim in there  :biggrin:
> *


lol wheres the pillows? :biggrin: the lacs coming out nice.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jun 22 2009, 11:53 PM~14269181
> *lol wheres the pillows?  :biggrin: the lacs coming out nice.
> *


i gave those pillows to a hobo :biggrin:

the car wouldnt be as nice without that clean ass bumper kit


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

brian is the man...
and this is a very nice build up.. very nice... :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 23 2009, 12:56 AM~14269215
> *i gave those pillows to a hobo :biggrin:
> 
> the car wouldnt be as nice without that clean ass bumper kit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck it they got the job done getting you the kit unharmed. :biggrin: I'm glad someones putting it to good use.I bought it like in 05 and it sat ever since.I'll keep an eye on this topic to see when you get the kit done. :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 22 2009, 10:43 PM~14269078
> *one Rivi one Lac and one cup? :burn:
> *


:burn:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

small update: went to the body shop today to see what was going on. nothing unusual, just a bit of rust here and there. this might delay the car being done, but im a patient man 

passanger side below vinyl. little bit of rust peeking its head out









same area just a different angle









on the hood



























body lines nice and straight









trunk has a little bit of work needed









the biggest spot so far. drivers side right underneath the vinyl. i guess water was able to leak underneath, and sat there for who knows how long. there is a big chunk missing and is going to be the worst area to fix









another shot


















over all the rest isnt that bad. cant exactly call it a rust bucket lol. main areas are because of the vinyl being cracked and old. everything will be fixed soon though :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin: 


Nice!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice work


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

cars looking good homie, cant wait to see this car done and cruising. this is def gonna be one of houston cleanest cruisers when its done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

cant wait to see this done man. love it.


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

looks good homei


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks homies. estimated time on the paint completed is about 2 weeks. im excited to get this car back and on the streets!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookn good


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 22 2009, 08:58 PM~14265945
> *posting more pics would mean i was further along with the build  :uh: i guess that means we both want to see more  :biggrin:
> 
> in the meantime heres some more pics of the sunroof by the installer!
> ...


man how did you guys mount a 44" and still keep the seat belts in the factory spot and a lil info please on how you made the headliner and stuff? :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 23 2009, 08:09 PM~14277400
> *man how did you guys mount a 44" and still keep the seat belts in the factory spot and a lil info please on how you made the headliner and stuff? :biggrin:
> *


id like to help, but i didnt do the install :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 23 2009, 09:09 PM~14277400
> *man how did you guys mount a 44" and still keep the seat belts in the factory spot and a lil info please on how you made the headliner and stuff? :biggrin:
> *



i was there. and i can tell you it was a pain in the ass. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 23 2009, 12:43 AM~14269078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

lookin real good homie, love the 44" gold!


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

where the rest of the updates homie? i cant wait any longer for this ish.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_rollin+Jun 24 2009, 06:30 PM~14287059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie, that glass sets off the roof of my car :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by airmax_@Jun 24 2009, 08:09 PM~14288018
> *where the rest of the updates homie? i cant wait any longer for this ish.
> *


you and me both bro. ill have update pics on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 23 2009, 08:09 PM~14277400
> *man how did you guys mount a 44" and still keep the seat belts in the factory spot and a lil info please on how you made the headliner and stuff? :biggrin:
> *


 it looks like a 42 , I can tell by the inner halo shape. 

and hey those spots under the vinyl are normal , thats the way they slopped together the roof seam.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 25 2009, 07:16 AM~14292514
> *it looks like a 42 , I can tell by the inner halo shape.
> 
> and hey those spots under the vinyl are normal , thats the way they slopped together the roof seam.
> *


technically, it does measure 44" corner to corner. but you are correct in saying it is a "42" because thats what the common name for it is. dont know why though :dunno:


so do you think i would run into that rust problem again with the vinyl?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 25 2009, 09:18 AM~14293233
> *technically, it does measure 44" corner to corner. but you are correct in saying it is a "42" because thats what the common name for it is. dont know why though :dunno:
> so do you think i would run into that rust problem again with the vinyl?
> *


 who knows man , 42 looks great in a caddy , if I could do mine over it would be 42 ,but oh well too late now .
clean out the seam ,get rid of the rust and redo the bodywork . no probs


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn nice build  You got deep pockets :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett+Jun 25 2009, 02:52 PM~14296363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dawg  my pockets aint deep, i just know how to save money :0


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

my pockets aint deep, i just know how to save money :0
[/quote]

you tell em bro i get so fucking tired of hearing kats say that shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

this guy is slaccin on his build :uh: 
















jus kiddin J, i'm just jealous you are goin soo fast :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

LOOKING DAMN GOOD FAM!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 25 2009, 05:19 PM~14298124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks good homie :biggrin: 

i like the seats and speaker pods  i got your PMs let me know if you still need that glove box


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jun 26 2009, 05:43 PM~14309653
> *Looks good homie  :biggrin:
> 
> i like the seats and speaker pods    i got your PMs let me know if you still need that glove box
> *


thanks homie i appreciate it. i cant wait to sit in those seats :biggrin: 


i found a glove box emblem homie good lookin out though


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CadillacMusik (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 26 2009, 06:58 PM~14310211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice fleet, buy my belts n buckles fool :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 28 2009, 04:38 PM~14321695
> *nice fleet, buy my belts n buckles fool :biggrin:
> *


:nono: sorry homie. as much as i would like to get them, cant put em on this car. im not building a slab :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 28 2009, 04:39 PM~14321701
> *:nono: sorry homie. as much as i would like to get them, cant put em on this car. im not building a slab  :biggrin:
> *


Herd you was gettin some super pokes on it! :0 :0 :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 28 2009, 05:27 PM~14321921
> *Herd you was gettin some super pokes on it! :0  :0  :0
> *


damn who let out my secret :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 28 2009, 05:35 PM~14321944
> *damn who let out my secret  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

now that the cats out of the bag want me to bring them 20" super pokes over?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 28 2009, 05:27 PM~14321921
> *Herd you was gettin some super pokes on it! :0  :0  :0
> *


somehow i really believe that......... :ugh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airmax_@Jun 28 2009, 10:33 PM~14324044
> *now that the cats out of the bag want me to bring them 20" super pokes over?
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 28 2009, 05:27 PM~14321921
> *Herd you was gettin some super pokes on it! :0  :0  :0
> *


gorilla supa pokes :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 12:05 AM~14325008
> *gorilla supa pokes :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 29 2009, 01:17 AM~14325758
> *:cheesy:
> *


15x20 (fo'teen is tha poke) :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

yall are some fools :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 28 2009, 05:38 PM~14321695
> *nice fleet, buy my belts n buckles fool :biggrin:
> *


what color


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

:biggrin: haha this is a tight build.... funny thing is. is that ive drivin this car. i assume u bought this car from my cuzin berto... :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Jun 29 2009, 01:40 PM~14329285
> *:biggrin: haha this is a tight build.... funny thing is. is that ive drivin this car. i assume u bought this car from my cuzin berto... :biggrin:
> *


yea i did get the car from berto. how did you like driving my car? smooth huh :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 29 2009, 11:19 AM~14327928
> *what color
> *



DOO DOO BROWN!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 05:35 PM~14331550
> *DOO DOO BROWN!!
> *


we aint talkin about your car homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 29 2009, 06:23 PM~14332080
> *we aint talkin about your car homeboy  :biggrin:
> *


  

sorry i was think bout 2 live crew at the moment..


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 08:27 PM~14333326
> *
> 
> sorry i was think bout 2 live crew at the moment..
> *


you would be thinking about doo doo :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 08:27 PM~14333326
> *
> 
> sorry i was think bout 2 live crew at the moment..
> *


whatchu talkin bout wills, this dude is too young to know about 2 live crew :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 09:45 PM~14334214
> *whatchu talkin bout wills, this dude is too young to know about 2 live crew :biggrin:
> *



damn no shit. my bad, i forgot he wouldn't know bout doo doo brown. not everyone is old like me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 09:47 PM~14334241
> *damn no shit.  my bad, i forgot he wouldn't know bout doo doo brown.  not everyone is old like me
> *


like us   

One thing about Jon is that hes years ahead of most H-town lowriders


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 09:48 PM~14334263
> *like us
> 
> One thing about Jon is that hes years ahead of most H-town lowriders
> *


lol yall aint old, just wise. thats why i like hanging around people older than me, always got stories to share and advice to give  


i wouldnt be years ahead if it wasnt for your years of experience bro. now where are my panels? :biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 30 2009, 12:09 AM~14336096
> *lol yall aint old, just wise. thats why i like hanging around people older than me, always got stories to share and advice to give
> i wouldnt be years ahead if it wasnt for your years of experience bro. now where are my panels?  :biggrin:  :scrutinize:
> *




mayne, don't make sound like we are 55 n shit  

we cooked hot dogs on them :dunno: 



sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



























where's the new pics?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

kinda like your signature, the body shop was caught slaccin' 

went up there today to drop a friends car off, and my car was sitting in front, not even in the bay where they work on the cars. as soon as i showed up though they moved the car to the bay with the quickness and started working on it. gonna head up there thursday after i get my freshly cut bumper kit and snap some pics of the progress. :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

what youve got done so far looks good man


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

hell yea that fucken car rode great i told berto not to sell it but oh well.... any updates??


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24+Jun 30 2009, 09:16 PM~14345406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha berto called me today askin about the car :0 im glad he did sell it though, otherwise i wouldnt be cadillac pimpin :biggrin: 

unfortunately there are no updates right now, should have a few things to post in the next few days though


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 30 2009, 08:20 PM~14344152
> *kinda like your signature, the body shop was caught slaccin'
> 
> went up there today to drop a friends car off, and my car was sitting in front, not even in the bay where they work on the cars. as soon as i showed up though they moved the car to the bay with the quickness and started working on it. gonna head up there thursday after i get my freshly cut bumper kit and snap some pics of the progress. :biggrin:
> *


sounds about right :angry:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 1 2009, 02:58 AM~14348750
> *thanks bro
> haha berto called me today askin about the car  :0  im glad he did sell it though, otherwise i wouldnt be cadillac pimpin  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



haha yea when i saw this build i was trippin out.... i called that fat fucker to tell him to check it out and that ***** was like. "damn ima have to call this dude to give him props".... anyways good build man at least it went to good hands and didnt get donked out.... keep up the good work


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Jul 1 2009, 04:02 PM~14352979
> *haha yea when i saw this build i was trippin out.... i called that fat fucker to tell him to check it out and that ***** was like. "damn ima have to call this dude to give him props".... anyways good build man at least it went to good hands and didnt get donked out.... keep up the good work
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Ranana_quib (Jun 13, 2009)

Well glad to hear the white coupe is finally going under the knife.. Off to a great start.. Cant wait to see this clean coupe done.. Good luck with the build.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

never seen this topic, its coming out good


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

where the updates at *****?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airmax_@Jul 3 2009, 04:55 PM~14373969
> *where the updates at *****?
> *


no time to go to the shop homie


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Jul 1 2009, 03:02 PM~14352979
> *haha yea when i saw this build i was trippin out.... i called that fat fucker to tell him to check it out and that ***** was like. "damn ima have to call this dude to give him props".... anyways good build man at least it went to good hands and didnt get donked out.... keep up the good work
> *





> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 1 2009, 03:52 PM~14353478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie 


ill have updates pics in a few days. cant make it to the body shop cause im workin so much :uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got a chance to pass by the body shop today, and was surprised the progress... :biggrin:



















































































































at this point all of the body work has been completed. only things left to do are block it, primer and paint


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

dam that was quick


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jul 6 2009, 02:22 PM~14393378
> * dam that was quick
> *


they work fast when you give them money :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 6 2009, 01:48 PM~14393118
> *got a chance to pass by the body shop today, and was surprised the progress... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 6 2009, 01:48 PM~14393118
> *got a chance to pass by the body shop today, and was surprised the progress... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

gotta give cards where cards are due.......u did that homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt for tha lil homie with tha deep pockets


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jul 6 2009, 05:00 PM~14394659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie  

i wish my pockets were deep. been saving my money for over a year suffering trying to get this lac built :0 i just hope all this trouble and sacrifice is worth it hno:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

cant wait for more updates. hopefully next time i look at this thread theres pics of the car painted mayne. lol.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 6 2009, 11:31 PM~14398391
> *
> 
> thanks homie
> ...


oh it is as long as your happy with end result


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airmax+Jul 7 2009, 02:53 AM~14400100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from the way things have been going so far i think i will be happy :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jul 7 2009, 08:41 PM~14406523
> * ttt
> *






gettin closer! :biggrin:

















sittin on flat


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

looking good =D


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HoeBag (Mar 18, 2007)

awesome progress mang


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airmax+Jul 9 2009, 01:45 PM~14423827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

ttt for a bad ass caddy


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 13 2009, 01:29 AM~14453839
> *ttt for a bad ass caddy
> *


x2


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

looking good! can't wait to see it painted! :biggrin: 

xN8x


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 13 2009, 06:01 PM~14460752
> *
> *



aren't you supposed to be in cali?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Jul 13 2009, 12:29 AM~14453839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they have computers in cali :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

what color combo you going with?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 13 2009, 08:07 PM~14462069
> *what color combo you going with?
> *


gonna be doing one color for everything. 90 panels, 1/4 vinyl and paint all the same


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 06:24 PM~14460971
> *aren't you supposed to be in cali?
> *


Still here, homie fell behind on last jobs he needed to finish so just on standby now and hustlin up jobs over here so I can have more spending money :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

ttt....... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Got this castle grille any 1 interested? Its of my 90 fleetwood….


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 13 2009, 07:51 PM~14462584
> *gonna be doing one color for everything. 90 panels, 1/4 vinyl and paint all the same
> *


Best way to go :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 16 2009, 03:31 PM~14494361
> *Best way to go :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 i really like the two tone, but one color looks a bit more elegant to me :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Lookin good man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

i got a sneak peak at the new update (too bad its not gonna be posted haha). sounds to me like things are on hold for a small little reason, but i think its gonna be worth the wait. looking good homie. dont sweat the technique.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred+Jul 16 2009, 05:20 PM~14495477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 21 2009, 03:53 PM~14540105
> *thanks bro
> i got all the problems sorted out today. body shop DID make a mistake on the color, but its getting fixed
> thanks
> *



yea i saw that at the body shop too since i know where that shop is and i was passin by and decided to drop in :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 21 2009, 07:40 PM~14542486
> *yea i saw that at the body shop too since i know where that shop is and i was passin by and decided to drop in :0
> *


cant call nobody :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 21 2009, 08:57 PM~14543237
> *cant call nobody  :uh:
> *



nah, jus fkn with ya. :cheesy: 

i don't know where your car is, or what color you're painting it. :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 21 2009, 09:02 PM~14543300
> *nah, jus fkn with ya. :cheesy:
> 
> i don't know where your car is, or what color you're painting it. :biggrin:
> *


that makes two of us :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

nice build up! badass fleetwood homie


----------



## chevyimp62310 (Jun 25, 2009)

NICE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt  whats new on it


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs+Jul 26 2009, 01:12 PM~14585312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paint is almost done :cheesy: :biggrin: 

if all goes as planned should be done by the end of the week


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

when are they gonna start repainting it? LOL


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

picked up my panels last night, dropped em off at the painters this morning. done by liv4lacs :thumbsup:


got the limo chrome trim to go with it 






































got my bumper kit cutout as well to hold a 13"










all getting a fresh coat as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

:0  now thats some good progress ..mad respect bro


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jul 27 2009, 03:45 PM~14595169
> *:0   now thats some good progress ..mad respect bro
> *


thanks man :biggrin: its slowly starting to come together


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 8 2009, 10:17 AM~14710803
> *
> *


 is the paint done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 8 2009, 11:19 AM~14710811
> *is the paint done yet? :biggrin:
> *


yes and no. still needs to be wet sanded and buffed. they also havent painted the 90 moldings or bumper kit yet. dont have any pics


----------



## CruisinLife (Jun 12, 2008)

Lookin good man

I'll be watchin this build closely


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 27 2009, 12:47 PM~14593148
> *picked up my panels last night, dropped em off at the painters this morning. done by liv4lacs :thumbsup:
> got the limo chrome trim to go with it
> 
> ...


good dude.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CruisinLife+Aug 8 2009, 02:12 PM~14711599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

UPDATES????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 12 2009, 03:06 PM~14748002
> *UPDATES????????????? :biggrin:
> *


next update is gonna be a picture of my wheels :0 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 12 2009, 02:10 PM~14749196
> *next update is gonna be a picture of my wheels  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 12 2009, 05:10 PM~14749197
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i really hate when body shops decide to take their sweet time :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 24 2009, 12:43 AM~14860875
> *i really hate when body shops decide to take their sweet time :uh:
> *


yeah it sucks ,but you cant rush em ,let em do it right.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 24 2009, 01:43 AM~14860875
> *i really hate when body shops decide to take their sweet time :uh:
> *


Taking there sweet time while working on it is not bad at all..........when they are taking there sweet time to even touch the car is when there is a problem!!! :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett+Aug 24 2009, 10:02 AM~14862103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yea i know how that is too. car sat at the shop for almost 3 weeks without being touched. :uh: 


it just sucks why the reason they are taking so long is cause they didnt paint the fillers the same color as the car :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

nice!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yo jon when am i gonna see ya in the rear view


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 07:54 PM~14879345
> *yo jon when am i gonna see ya in the rear view
> 
> 
> ...


:0 never youre gonna see my bumper kit scrapin the road :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 08:54 PM~14879345
> *yo jon when am i gonna see ya in the rear view
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

looken good i cant wait to see it done. im feelen the roof i need to get one for my lac


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Aug 30 2009, 02:19 PM~14926902
> *looken good i cant wait to see it done. im feelen the roof i need to get one for my lac
> *


thanks homie  post pics when you get that roof worked on :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 10:58 AM~14946115
> *
> *


u still want one huh ? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Wat up rtard!!! I ain't even know u had a build on yo ride....man u knockin em out da park got a lot of progress done in da time u had it......(helps to know dat lil suck ass white boy brian ) lol shit looks like acouple weeks and u should almost be ready hu?? Ill be keeping an eye on here homie to see how its going :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2009, 12:40 AM~14955736
> *Wat up rtard!!! I ain't even know u had a build on yo ride....man u knockin em out da park got a lot of progress done in da time u had it......(helps to know dat lil suck ass white boy brian ) lol shit looks like acouple weeks and u should almost be ready hu?? Ill be keeping an eye on here homie to see how its going :thumbsup:
> *



got a couple things in the works right now and everything should come together around the same time. got no pics right now but hopefully by the end of next week ill have something to show


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2009, 12:40 AM~14955736
> *Wat up rtard!!! I ain't even know u had a build on yo ride....man u knockin em out da park got a lot of progress done in da time u had it......(helps to know dat lil suck ass white boy brian ) lol shit looks like acouple weeks and u should almost be ready hu?? Ill be keeping an eye on here homie to see how its going :thumbsup:
> *


bitchassness


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 10:54 PM~15021223
> *bitchassness
> *



maybies


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 11:17 PM~15021648
> *maybies
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

this isnt a big update, but its better than nothing. got some chrome done. oh yea and some gold too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 9 2009, 09:22 PM~15032917
> *this isnt a big update, but its better than nothing. got some chrome done. oh yea and some gold too!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

i like these updates. i got some pics of the car, but i cant put them up...cant let the cat out of the bag just yet. cant wait till this car is back home and getting worked on. see yall ngas at los magnificos


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 9 2009, 08:22 PM~15032917
> *this isnt a big update, but its better than nothing. got some chrome done. oh yea and some gold too!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Sep 9 2009, 10:24 PM~15032940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

feelin the gold jus subtle touches


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Sep 10 2009, 01:09 AM~15035279
> *feelin the gold jus subtle touches
> *


thats the only way to do gold  too much looks tacky :nono:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 9 2009, 08:22 PM~15032917
> *this isnt a big update, but its better than nothing. got some chrome done. oh yea and some gold too!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Can someone say..Bling Bling! :0


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 9 2009, 08:22 PM~15032917
> *this isnt a big update, but its better than nothing. got some chrome done. oh yea and some gold too!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH DID THOSE SET YOU BACC?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Sep 10 2009, 10:42 AM~15037328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 9 2009, 08:22 PM~15032917
> *this isnt a big update, but its better than nothing. got some chrome done. oh yea and some gold too!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2009, 03:54 PM~15040389
> *:0
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got all my trim polished  


















































































































gettin closer to completion :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 16 2009, 04:27 PM~15100169
> *got all my trim polished
> 
> 
> ...



great dammit, now where's the car?????



















:biggrin: i wanna be rich like you


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Good amount of detail being put into this car!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Sep 16 2009, 05:14 PM~15100560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie, thats exactly what im going for! dont want no garbage half ass car :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 16 2009, 05:41 PM~15100815
> *the car is the last thing im going to post. gonna show all the little details first
> thanks homie, thats exactly what im going for! dont want no garbage half ass car  :biggrin:
> *



hey did the same place you told did the bumper do the polishing?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 16 2009, 06:27 PM~15101232
> *hey did the same place you told did the bumper do the polishing?
> *


you know it homie :thumbsup: nothing but the best comes out of that shop


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 08:54 PM~15021223
> *bitchassness
> *


.....at its finest...


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

SUP!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Sep 19 2009, 12:18 AM~15124322
> *SUP!
> *


:wave:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Sep 19 2009, 12:18 AM~15124322
> *SUP!
> *


what it do!


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

debating posting my own update lol.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airmax_@Sep 20 2009, 10:16 PM~15136456
> *debating posting my own update lol.
> *


 :nono: :twak:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 16 2009, 06:41 PM~15100815
> *the car is the last thing im going to post. gonna show all the little details first
> thanks homie, thats exactly what im going for! dont want no garbage half ass car  :biggrin:
> *


That's it....do it right the first time.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Sep 21 2009, 06:34 PM~15144347
> *That's it....do it right the first time.
> *


you got it homie. why do things twice when you can save money in the long run and do it right the first time :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

buy my belts lol :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

damn homie you still got those? LOL try selling them on http://www.rollin84z.com/ if you havent already. thats slab central right there


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

cars lookin good man


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 22 2009, 08:48 PM~15156746
> *damn homie you still got those? LOL try selling them on http://www.rollin84z.com/ if you havent already. thats slab central right there
> *


cool ima try there :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Sep 23 2009, 01:25 PM~15164044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

A+++build


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 24 2009, 10:27 AM~15172806
> *A+++build
> *



thanks :biggrin: just tryin to keep up with the big dogs like you


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 22 2009, 07:46 PM~15156714
> *you got it homie. why do things twice when you can save money in the long run and do it right the first time :thumbsup:
> *


BRIAN TALK :uh: ........BUT WITH HIS PRICES.....U CAN REDO IT THREE TIMES AND STILL HAVE ENOUGH CASH LEFT TO USE A PAYPHONE TO TELL HIM ABOUT IT :biggrin: J/K.........YAHIGHPRICEMUTHAFUCKA


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 24 2009, 07:35 PM~15177945
> *BRIAN TALK :uh: ........BUT WITH HIS PRICES.....U CAN REDO IT THREE TIMES AND STILL HAVE ENOUGH CASH LEFT TO USE A PAYPHONE TO TELL HIM ABOUT IT :biggrin: J/K.........YAHIGHPRICEMUTHAFUCKA
> *


lol i dont sound like nobody but myself :uh: not my fault i want quality work done to my car. well it is, but its not a bad thing


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 24 2009, 05:35 PM~15177945
> *BRIAN TALK :uh: ........BUT WITH HIS PRICES.....U CAN REDO IT THREE TIMES AND STILL HAVE ENOUGH CASH LEFT TO USE A PAYPHONE TO TELL HIM ABOUT IT :biggrin: J/K.........YAHIGHPRICEMUTHAFUCKA
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

put in some work this morning. tearing down the interior to apply RAAMmat sound deadening along the floor, door panels, behind the back seat, and every other panel in the car. i am going to work my way towards the trunk, but want to finish the interior first. didnt get a chance to take out the front seats/carpet yet, will do that tomorrow morning.

the dash is coming apart for a special project. will update with pics whenever i get everything worked out  

in the meantime here are a few of what ive done today


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0 so the paint is done and your not gonna show us?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 30 2009, 07:27 PM~15232392
> *:0  so the paint is done and your not gonna show us?
> *



i'll jus cruise by his house undercover like and take some spy pics :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 30 2009, 07:27 PM~15232392
> *:0  so the paint is done and your not gonna show us?
> *


honestly the car looks like shit right now cause its all taken apart. when i put it all back together ill post up some pics


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 24 2009, 07:35 PM~15177945
> *BRIAN TALK :uh: ........BUT WITH HIS PRICES.....U CAN REDO IT THREE TIMES AND STILL HAVE ENOUGH CASH LEFT TO USE A PAYPHONE TO TELL HIM ABOUT IT :biggrin: J/K.........YAHIGHPRICEMUTHAFUCKA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 1 2009, 03:31 PM~15240915
> *honestly the car looks like shit right now cause its all taken apart. when i put it all back together ill post up some pics
> *


and now youre taking the dash back out??? WTF!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 1 2009, 05:35 PM~15242002
> *and now youre taking the dash back out??? WTF!
> *


haha sure looks like it huh? the whole dash isnt coming out, just the wood trim :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 1 2009, 05:37 PM~15242024
> *haha sure looks like it huh? the whole dash isnt coming out, just the wood trim  :biggrin:
> *


you have to remove the dash to unscrew the glove box bezel unless you have tiny munchkin hands!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 1 2009, 05:39 PM~15242049
> *you have to remove the dash to unscrew the glove box bezel unless you have tiny munchkin hands!
> *


well aint that a bitch. guess the dash is coming out! lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 1 2009, 05:34 PM~15241987
> *:uh:
> *


you dont like u dont buy :biggrin:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 24 2009, 07:35 PM~15177945
> *BRIAN TALK :uh: ........BUT WITH HIS PRICES.....U CAN REDO IT THREE TIMES AND STILL HAVE ENOUGH CASH LEFT TO USE A PAYPHONE TO TELL HIM ABOUT IT :biggrin: J/K.........YAHIGHPRICEMUTHAFUCKA
> *


you get what you pay for. brians work is some of the the better work ive ever seen.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

yea his work is good, if you can get him to pick up the phone :uh: 



small update. progress is slow, but better than nothing. finished taking out the rest of the interior today. friday i will do the prep work and start laying down the RAAMmat


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homeboy, progress is always a step closeer :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2009, 05:11 PM~15295159
> *sup homeboy, progress is always a step closeer :biggrin:
> *


yea its gettin there slowly. next week i got plenty of free time, so im gonna put in A LOT of work in throughout the week :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airmax_@Oct 2 2009, 11:09 PM~15254341
> *you get what you pay for. brians work is some of the the better work ive ever seen.
> *


i know brian is a real good friend of mine but.....fuck that highpriceassnigga :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 7 2009, 02:24 PM~15294780
> *yea his work is good, if you can get him to pick up the phone :uh:
> small update. progress is slow, but better than nothing. finished taking out the rest of the interior today. friday i will do the prep work and start laying down the RAAMmat
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 16 2009, 03:41 PM~15100815
> *the car is the last thing im going to post. gonna show all the little details first
> thanks homie, thats exactly what im going for! dont want no garbage half ass car  :biggrin:
> *


Detail, That`s What sets off a G-Ride!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Oct 8 2009, 09:03 AM~15301007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  




put in some time over the past few days installing the RAAMmat. what says luxury more than a quiet Cadillac interior? :biggrin:  


these first two are inside the drivers door, gotta make sure everythings sealed!


























































































i still have not finished doing every area yet. still need to finish up the doors, as well as underneath the drivers seat. just thought id post up some updated pics of what ive been doing


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 14 2009, 04:47 PM~15356325
> * :0
> *


hows the LeCab comin along?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 9 2009, 08:22 PM~15032917
> *this isnt a big update, but its better than nothing. got some chrome done. oh yea and some gold too!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL WORK CUZ HOW MUCH DID IT HIT YOU FOR IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKN?


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

nice build up


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

what was the prep work to set those mats down? how my much did them mats set u back$?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast+Oct 14 2009, 08:32 PM~15358932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prep work was fairly easy. just cleaned up the floor boards with a moist cloth to get all of the dirt off. other than that it sticks really good :biggrin:


the mats were a hell of a lot cheaper than dynamat, and in my opinion much better. called RAAMmat BXT. 

heres the link http://www.raamaudio.com/


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 14 2009, 05:36 PM~15358111
> *hows the LeCab comin along?
> *


Just enjoying it as is. Want to finish the Fleetwood first. I see yours is coming together nicely!


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 14 2009, 02:10 PM~15354046
> *:cheesy:
> thats right
> 
> ...


damn. you growin weed in that bitch?


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 15 2009, 02:11 PM~15368446
> *id rather not say, but it wasnt exactly what most people would consider cheap. worth every penny though :thumbsup:
> thanks homie
> prep work was fairly easy. just cleaned up the floor boards with a moist cloth to get all of the dirt off. other than that it sticks really good  :biggrin:
> ...



arright thanks man


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

from the site :0 hope its holds up

***UPDATE***
One time deal, 60mil aluminum faced mat, did not meet our temperature test requirements for full vehicle use but will be fine on floors where it cannot slip if adhesion is not 100% over an extended time.

NOTE: please do not use this except on floors, if it happened to fail inside your doors, etc, that wold just not be much fun fixing it later on, now worth it


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 15 2009, 09:45 PM~15371619
> *from the site  :0 hope its holds up
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> ...


lol yea i saw that a few days ago, but i bought my stuff waaaaaay before they made those mistakes. the rolls i have are from a good batch, everything has held up perfect so far


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Oct 15 2009, 09:23 PM~15371319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Oct 15 2009, 09:33 PM~15371438
> *damn. you growin weed in that bitch?
> *




well he does work in a smoke shop :scrutinize:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 16 2009, 05:35 PM~15380431
> *well he does work in a smoke shop :scrutinize:
> *


you gonna change your name to NoRivis~OR~Lacs?


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

i need to come by sometime soon and see it in person again, its been a few weeks. and pick up my stick and whoop you on some sf4.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airmax_@Oct 17 2009, 07:10 PM~15388734
> *i need to come by sometime soon and see it in person again, its been a few weeks. and pick up my stick and whoop you on some sf4.
> *


ha this fool got jokes. only time you beat me in sf4 is cause i let you  


come by the crib tomorrow, got a lot going on


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice build.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Oct 17 2009, 07:37 PM~15388935
> *Nice build.
> *


thanks 



heres a sneak peak of my interior. got the drivers seat cover put on and ready to go 

before









after


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got 2 new pictures to share. getting my vinyl top put on  also shows off my flat black paint job :cheesy: 

glue









padding









dont have any of the vinyl on, but its getting there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I was going to post the tumbleweed in your thread but I seen some work so I'll let you slide :cheesy: 


















































agh what the hell!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 23 2009, 03:40 PM~15446949
> *I was going to post the tumbleweed in your thread but I seen some work so I'll let you slide :cheesy:
> agh what the hell!
> 
> ...


:roflmao: there arent too many pictures i can post right now. scared to show off my crappy paint job


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 23 2009, 03:55 PM~15447100
> *:roflmao: there arent too many pictures i can post right now. scared to show off my crappy paint job
> *


:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 22 2009, 05:20 PM~15436727
> *thanks
> heres a sneak peak of my interior. got the drivers seat cover put on and ready to go
> 
> ...


whos garage is that???


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2009, 07:32 PM~15449134
> *whos garage is that???
> *


some guy who spends too much time on layitlow instead of in there working :uh:

















:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 23 2009, 07:44 PM~15449238
> *some guy who spends too much time on layitlow instead of in there working :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 09:55 PM~15463739
> *
> *


:roflmao: im only kidding homie, no need to tear up





heres the newest status of my vinyl top. thanks to a good friend who even works on his birthday


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 25 2009, 10:24 PM~15464103
> *:roflmao: im only kidding homie, no need to tear up
> heres the newest status of my vinyl top. thanks to a good friend who even works on his birthday
> 
> ...


you must be a slave driver to make someone work on there birthday :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 11:31 PM~15465056
> *you must be a slave driver to make someone work on there birthday :twak:
> *


i pulled out the whip and told em get crackin tobe :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 25 2009, 11:42 PM~15465219
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:uh: 







thats a fine lookin white girl though


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 26 2009, 01:38 AM~15465763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

small update for today, got some more stuff back from the polisher :biggrin:



















like a mirror! :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

caddy is gona turn out fresh


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 31 2009, 10:44 AM~15522166
> *small update for today, got some more stuff back from the polisher :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY DOES YOUR POLISHER TAKE DENTS OUT TOO. NICE BUILD BY THE WAY
:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Oct 31 2009, 12:55 PM~15522224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unfortunately he doesnt. there is a dent on one of main rockers, but it wont show too much so i didnt feel like messing with it.


thanks for the compliments


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 31 2009, 02:43 PM~15523525
> *thats what im goin for  :biggrin:
> unfortunately he doesnt. there is a dent on one of main rockers, but it wont show too much so i didnt feel like messing with it.
> thanks for the compliments
> *


lol! your right i didn't even see it..... i ask because i got a set that needs a good polish and some dents removed..


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 1 2009, 12:58 AM~15526349
> *lol! your right i didn't even see it..... i ask because i got a set that needs a good polish and some dents removed..
> *


i know of another place in town called Sabs that does fix dents, but they dont polish. mainly do rim repairs(top notch), but ive heard from so many people they remove dents from stainless and aluminum trim. dont know how much they charge, but im sure the price matches the quality.


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 1 2009, 10:14 PM~15533100
> *i know of another place in town called Sabs that does fix dents, but they dont polish. mainly do rim repairs(top notch), but ive heard from so many people they remove dents from stainless and aluminum trim. dont know how much they charge, but im sure the price matches the quality.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx 4 the info......


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 2 2009, 09:55 AM~15535446
> *:thumbsup: thanx 4 the info......
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got this back from the embroidery shop today. going to be stitched into my door panels and rear panels


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 3 2009, 06:00 PM~15551588
> *got this back from the embroidery shop today. going to be stitched into my door panels and rear panels
> 
> 
> ...


fancy :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 31 2009, 11:44 AM~15522166
> *small update for today, got some more stuff back from the polisher :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 3 2009, 08:31 PM~15553809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



got something in the mail today, wonder what it is?

what could be in those 5 boxes?









looks promising!













































my pictures suck, ill try to take some better ones later. the gold is beautiful!! the chrome is shiny!! cant wait to see these new shoes on the lac :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 6 2009, 02:59 PM~15585283
> *i prefer calling it...... elegant  :cheesy:
> 
> got something in the mail today, wonder what it is?
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 6 2009, 03:59 PM~15585283
> *i prefer calling it...... elegant  :cheesy:
> 
> got something in the mail today, wonder what it is?
> ...


baaaddddddd :0 

u gonna cut one for a 5th? or mount it in the trunk with a tire?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malomonte+Nov 6 2009, 07:39 PM~15586609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna cut one out for the 5th. all have to match  wish i had room in the trunk to put a spare, but its all gonna be tied up with other goodies :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

some more pics!!!



















i have a big ass goofy smile on my face every time i look at the wheels!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Gawd damn those wheels are nice, and theyre the OG kind too.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 6 2009, 07:15 PM~15587527
> *some more pics!!!
> 
> 
> ...


quality wheels will put a goofy ass smile on anyone's face!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Nov 6 2009, 07:17 PM~15587558
> *Gawd damn those wheels are nice, and theyre the OG kind too.
> *




no sir they are Wire Wheel King's Jonathan just had use his own OG zenith chips 
but either way you look at it, it is OG Campbell Wheels :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THEM RIMS SIC AS FUCK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 6 2009, 07:26 PM~15587656
> *THEM RIMS SIC AS FUCK
> *


hit me up when you are ready for a set


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Please post your pics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508229

Thank You 
W.W.K.


Also thank you for your order let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.

Charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Nov 6 2009, 07:15 PM~15587527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please hit up our online sales manager E.C. Rolo for any question or orders. Or feel free to call the shop


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted+Nov 6 2009, 09:17 PM~15587558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just saw that thread, ill post up these pics now, and provide some when i get em on the caddy


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 6 2009, 10:09 PM~15587469
> *wish i had room in the trunk to put a spare, but its all gonna be tied up with other goodies  :biggrin:
> *


RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

man ima come by and play with those wheels. might even put them on my lex


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 6 2009, 08:15 PM~15587527
> *some more pics!!!
> 
> 
> ...


shit i do too and they aint even mine!

13s or 14s?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

great job....lil man ........i like your style......mrdeeppockets.com


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted+Nov 7 2009, 12:05 AM~15588890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13s homie


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 6 2009, 04:59 PM~15585283
> *i prefer calling it...... elegant  :cheesy:
> 
> got something in the mail today, wonder what it is?
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 7 2009, 08:10 PM~15594169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 10 2009, 08:31 PM~15625797
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

damn bro your topic is making me want another Cadi


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 6 2009, 03:59 PM~15585283
> *i prefer calling it...... elegant  :cheesy:
> 
> got something in the mail today, wonder what it is?
> ...




:wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Nov 10 2009, 07:31 PM~15625797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 11 2009, 01:56 PM~15635323
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



I got 1 for sale I will give you a hell of a deal


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 11 2009, 03:59 PM~15635359
> *I got 1 for sale I will give you a hell of a deal
> *


i seen it. a little to much of a project for me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 11 2009, 05:07 PM~15635427
> *i seen it. a little to much of a project for me
> *


just drop it off at my pad, illl call you when its finished :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 7 2009, 08:10 PM~15594169
> *great job....lil man ........i like your style......mrdeeppockets.com
> *


x2


<<<<<<< jealous


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 11 2009, 11:50 PM~15639671
> *x2
> <<<<<<< jealous
> *


just wait till you see it


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 01:01 PM~15646086
> *just wait till you see it
> *


 :0 Im scared to see this 1 done. Its gonna be killin em.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 11 2009, 10:47 PM~15639640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got a nice little update to share with everyone. anyone ever seen a nardi done in burl wood?  












heres a picture of the wheel in front of the factory 90 glove box door. gives you an idea of how well it matches  









 :biggrin: 



nardi looks silver in the picture for some reason, but its gold


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 12 2009, 08:35 PM~15648670
> *got a nice little update to share with everyone. anyone ever seen a nardi done in burl wood?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 12 2009, 05:35 PM~15648670
> *got a nice little update to share with everyone. anyone ever seen a nardi done in burl wood?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: was thinking of doing the same thing


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 12 2009, 09:09 PM~15649750
> *:thumbsup: was thinking of doing the same thing
> *


its a great little detail. why have wood grain that doesnt match?


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 12 2009, 07:35 PM~15648670
> *got a nice little update to share with everyone. anyone ever seen a nardi done in burl wood?
> 
> 
> ...


wow i never liked nardis for that reason the wood grain dont mach and attention to detail is key to building these 90 coupes the right way. that wheel looks damn good!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Nov 13 2009, 12:41 PM~15655668
> *wow i never liked nardis for that reason the wood grain dont mach and attention to detail is key to building these 90 coupes the right way. that wheel looks damn good!
> *


thanks homie. i also got a couple other wood pieces done in the same burl that didnt match before.



heres a hint: rear ashtrays :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 12 2009, 06:35 PM~15648670
> *got a nice little update to share with everyone. anyone ever seen a nardi done in burl wood?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 22 2009, 04:20 PM~15436727
> *thanks
> heres a sneak peak of my interior. got the drivers seat cover put on and ready to go
> 
> ...


nothing but wood grain and leather for a cadillac brougham  .is that the same seat or a completely different one :0 ?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Nov 13 2009, 08:15 PM~15659424
> *nothing but wood grain and leather for a cadillac brougham  .is that the same seat or a completely different one :0 ?
> *


its a combination of the factory seat and some pillow seat cushions :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

at the moment all the seats are complete and installed in the car. ill snap some pics tomorrow and post em up


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 13 2009, 09:36 PM~15659574
> *at the moment all the seats are complete and installed in the car. ill snap some pics tomorrow and post em up
> *



nice seats :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 13 2009, 07:36 PM~15659574
> *at the moment all the seats are complete and installed in the car. ill snap some pics tomorrow and post em up
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 13 2009, 09:36 PM~15659574
> *at the moment all the seats are complete and installed in the car. ill snap some pics tomorrow and post em up
> *


pics?


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2009, 08:08 PM~15667279
> *pics?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 13 2009, 08:36 PM~15659570
> *its a combination of the factory seat and some pillow seat cushions  :biggrin:
> *


yeha i got the same seats in my 85 but plan on replacing them with the 90 pillow cushions too just got to stack some more cash for the skins.the stock ones i got are in good condition leather no rips but there not 90 my wife thinks im crazy for wanting to replace perfectly good seats but she dont know what the hell shes talking about.plus the seats fold down and the back seats are for a coupe not a sadan i see a lot of folks putting sadan seats in the back of ther coupes.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Nov 15 2009, 12:44 PM~15670971
> *yeha i got the same seats in my 85 but plan on replacing them with the 90 pillow cushions too just got to stack some more cash for the skins.the stock ones i got are in good condition leather no rips but there not 90 my wife thinks im crazy for wanting to replace perfectly good seats but she dont know what the hell shes talking about.plus the seats fold down and the back seats are for a coupe not a sadan i see a lot of folks putting sadan seats in the back of ther coupes.
> *


im one of the people putting sedan seats in a coupe. the 90 seat skins dont work on 80s back seats, had to learn that the hard way lol. they do look a bit funny cause they are rounded at the ends, but i aint complaining :biggrin: 


ill have pics up tomorrow for sure


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Bad ass project homie.Where did you get that burl done?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dat fool Juan_@Nov 16 2009, 01:04 AM~15676757
> *Bad ass project homie.Where did you get that burl done?
> *


thanks bro. as far as the burl, some things gotta be kept secret


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

couple snaps of the interior. pics came out a bit dark, but you get the idea


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

couple snaps of the vinyl top

working opera lights :biggrin: 









tuxedo vinyl :biggrin: 









correct emblems 









:0


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 12:05 AM~15676284
> *im one of the people putting sedan seats in a coupe. the 90 seat skins dont work on 80s back seats, had to learn that the hard way lol. they do look a bit funny cause they are rounded at the ends, but i aint complaining  :biggrin:
> ill have pics up tomorrow for sure
> *


sedan seat in a coupe noooooooooo! :0 so you just swap the skins?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ....+Nov 16 2009, 02:35 PM~15680843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had to do it homie. the gap looks pretty big now, but im gonna guess its because i dont have the side panels in. once those are on it should look good.  

the seat skins i had were swapped onto some 90 pillows that had cloth on em. the skins will not work on regular fleetwood seats, have to be pillows. it would have been easier if i just got the entire seat, instead of mixing and matching cushions with skins


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking good :biggrin: Cant wait to start on mine again


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 01:38 PM~15680332
> *couple snaps of the vinyl top
> 
> working opera lights  :biggrin:
> ...


that tuxedo vinyl top looks bad ass!  nothing like brand new


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 12:19 PM~15680131
> *thanks bro. as far as the burl, some things gotta be kept secret
> *



:biggrin:


Nice. Will it debut at Los Magnificos?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1+Nov 16 2009, 04:51 PM~15682089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unfortunately no  got a few main things that wont be done in time for the show. earlier this year i was shooting for this show, but wasnt able to finish in time


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 06:33 PM~15683850
> *unfortunately no  got a few main things that wont be done in time for the show. earlier this year i was shooting for this show, but wasnt able to finish in time
> *



 ....Yea I know how it is...mine taking longer than expected also. But hey as long as they steadily moving forward!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 12 2009, 11:39 PM~15653022
> *its a great little detail. why have wood grain that doesnt match?
> *


I have all the same wood grain that match the 90, even the back 1s  . I just want my nardi to match too.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 16 2009, 07:37 PM~15683891
> * ....Yea I know how it is...mine taking longer than expected also. But hey as long as they steadily moving forward!!
> *


yea that is the most important part right there. im looking at the positive...didnt make it for this years show, that means next year i can come out even harder!!! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 16 2009, 07:38 PM~15683900
> *I have all the same wood grain that match the 90, even the back 1s  . I just want my nardi to match too.
> *


thats what i like to hear. i would have used those same ashtrays as you, got but to ME, they dont match exact. part of the reason i decided to do what im doing


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 06:41 PM~15683935
> *thats what i like to hear. i would have used those same ashtrays you, got but to ME, they dont match exact. part of the reason i decided to do what im doing
> *



Yup...had mine done to match also.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 16 2009, 07:44 PM~15683968
> *Yup...had mine done to match also.
> *


 :0 i thought i was gonna be the first to do it.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 06:46 PM~15683995
> *:0 i thought i was gonna be the first to do it.
> *



Well I'm sure yurs will be out sooner. I'm just now starting on bodywork.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 05:41 PM~15683935
> *thats what i like to hear. i would have used those same ashtrays as you, got but to ME, they dont match exact. part of the reason i decided to do what im doing
> *


 :thumbsup: Yeah I notice the same thing. But i dont know if I want to try to paint them. Im not that artistic


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 16 2009, 07:49 PM~15684034
> *Well I'm sure yurs will be out sooner. I'm just now starting on bodywork.
> *


all good homie it aint a competition. just glad to see another houston lac doing things the right way


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 16 2009, 07:54 PM~15684086
> *:thumbsup: Yeah I notice the same thing. But i dont know if I want to try to paint them. Im not that artistic
> *


its not paint dawg


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 06:55 PM~15684094
> *all good homie it aint a competition. just glad to see another houston lac doing things the right way
> *


 :yes: Agree.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 07:56 PM~15684100
> *its not paint dawg
> *



i know the secret


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 16 2009, 07:25 PM~15684429
> *i know the secret
> *


 :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 16 2009, 08:25 PM~15684429
> *i know the secret
> *


 :0 


hows the new project coming along?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 08:44 PM~15684657
> *:0
> hows the new project coming along?
> *



haven't even started yet :biggrin: gettin tha paper right. i ain't bawlin like yous mayne


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 01:38 PM~15680332
> *couple snaps of the vinyl top
> 
> working opera lights  :biggrin:
> ...


Bad ass homie,good to have a guy like Brian helping you out,he does some clean as work


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 12 2009, 07:35 PM~15648670
> *got a nice little update to share with everyone. anyone ever seen a nardi done in burl wood?
> 
> 
> ...


Man you ride is going to be sexy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Nov 16 2009, 09:02 PM~15684774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it wasnt for brian i dont know what my car would look like today. probably would have left it OG :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Nov 16 2009, 09:23 PM~15685082
> *Man you ride is going to be sexy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


appreciate it homie. whats going on with your brougham?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 03:38 PM~15680332
> *couple snaps of the vinyl top
> 
> working opera lights  :biggrin:
> ...


man homie where you find working opera lights only one of mine works i was tempted to take it apart and stick a light in there.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 13 2009, 01:04 PM~15655898
> *thanks homie. i also got a couple other wood pieces done in the same burl that didnt match before.
> heres a hint: rear ashtrays  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 11:01 PM~15686508
> *appreciate it homie. whats going on with your brougham?
> *


Its moving homie the economy set me back during the summer but I bounced back on my feet. I decided to remove my 4100 and tranny for an engine swap so it going to take me a little longer that expected but its all good.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron+Nov 16 2009, 11:36 PM~15687094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hear ya bro, as long as you keep pushin forward doesnt matter how long it takes. what kinda motor you gonna put in there?


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 17 2009, 12:08 AM~15688173
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


how about lite colors, is it possible?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 12:38 PM~15680332
> *couple snaps of the vinyl top
> 
> working opera lights  :biggrin:
> ...


Guess I'm not da only 1 wit dat fancy discontinued white tuxedo vinyl top.......:uh: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ....+Nov 17 2009, 04:45 PM~15693830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: its a great looking vinyl


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron+Nov 17 2009, 12:36 AM~15687094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not discontinued puta :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 17 2009, 05:32 PM~15693054
> *my opera lights didnt work before. when liv4lacs did my vinyl top he did something to them and made em bling  :biggrin:
> 
> the fleetwood lights dont work off a regular light bulb, only the coupe devilles do. if im not mistaken the fleetwoods used a filament strip that eventually burns out, thats why its rare to find working ones
> ...


yeah i had found a working one for my pas. side that didn't work then i put it in and then the drivers side stopped working :angry:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 17 2009, 09:39 PM~15695606
> *:cheesy:
> its not discontinued puta :cheesy:
> *


come on man let a brother in on the secret


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 07:46 PM~15683995
> *:0 i thought i was gonna be the first to do it.
> *


 :0 Burlwood in my 87 caprice :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Nov 17 2009, 05:04 PM~15694501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick: still got some for my 2month shipping kit?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

i hear ya bro, as long as you keep pushin forward doesnt matter how long it takes. what kinda motor you gonna put in there?
[/quote]
350 with a 700 tranny


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 12 2009, 07:35 PM~15648670
> *got a nice little update to share with everyone. anyone ever seen a nardi done in burl wood?
> 
> 
> ...


Patrick was telling me that this was one way to make the ashtray match,but to see it done is amazing,This is on point homie you are building one hell of a Lac


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Nov 18 2009, 01:31 PM~15703946
> *Patrick was telling me that this was one way to make the ashtray match,but to see it done is amazing,This is on point homie you are building one hell of a Lac
> *


the way i see things, its the ONLY way to do it. other wise its never going to look right


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 18 2009, 04:55 PM~15705131
> *the way i see things, its the ONLY way to do it. other wise its never going to look right
> *


 :ugh: 





















































:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 19 2009, 06:35 PM~15718427
> *:ugh:
> :biggrin:
> *


get outta here with your non matching nardi :uh:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 18 2009, 02:55 PM~15705131
> *the way i see things, its the ONLY way to do it. other wise its never going to look right
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 19 2009, 07:57 PM~15718672
> *get outta here with your non matching nardi  :uh:
> *


i like my "non matching nardi" :uh:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> my opera lights didnt work before. when liv4lacs did my vinyl top he did something to them and made em bling :biggrin:
> 
> the fleetwood lights dont work off a regular light bulb, only the coupe devilles do. if im not mistaken the fleetwoods used a filament strip that eventually burns out, thats why its rare to find working ones
> 
> Damn i need to get mines did like that .My shit dont work either :angry:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 23 2009, 08:39 PM~15759701
> *
> Damn i need to get mines did like that .My shit dont work either :angry:
> *


its definitely nice to have. adds a nice little touch to the car at night :biggrin:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

i love seeing progress on this car, cant wait till its out flexin.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airmax_@Nov 24 2009, 11:05 PM~15773502
> *i love seeing progress on this car, cant wait till its out flexin.
> *


very soon! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

couple more pics of the woodgrain!!!

sunroof switch :0 :biggrin: 









rear armrest :biggrin:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 25 2009, 03:38 PM~15780532
> *couple more pics of the woodgrain!!!
> 
> sunroof switch  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HoeBag (Mar 18, 2007)

not enough woodgrain


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ....+Nov 25 2009, 05:08 PM~15780851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i think you might be right. time to get some more stuff done!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 27 2009, 02:41 PM~15798264
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats good coast?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 25 2009, 06:38 PM~15780532
> *couple more pics of the woodgrain!!!
> 
> sunroof switch  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


nice....... was that a after market kit or did you use a woodgrain paint kit?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2009, 09:00 PM~15816111
> *nice....... was that a  after market kit or did you use a woodgrain paint kit?
> *


im not sure what they used, i wasnt the one who did it. i was told they could make it match. so i sent my stuff off, and thats what i got :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2009, 10:38 PM~15816635
> *im not sure what they used, i wasnt the one who did it. i was told they could make it match. so i sent my stuff off, and thats what i got  :biggrin:
> *


that shit is bad ass!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2009, 11:38 PM~15816635
> *im not sure what they used, i wasnt the one who did it. i was told they could make it match. so i sent my stuff off, and thats what i got  :biggrin:
> *


well to who?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 24 2009, 05:09 PM~15769294
> *its definitely nice to have. adds a nice little touch to the car at night  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: mine used to work... until i started chipping the car


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Nov 30 2009, 04:53 AM~15819891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol nothing good ever comes from chipping. just looks good :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 30 2009, 04:39 PM~15824195
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 30 2009, 04:38 PM~15824179
> *lol nothing good ever comes from chipping. just looks good  :cheesy:
> *


damn right! that woodgrain came out bad ass, keep up the good work!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 30 2009, 07:33 PM~15825958
> *damn right! that woodgrain came out bad ass, keep up the good work!
> *


thanks dawg. i got a few more ideas of parts that im going to do in woodgrain as well. gonna have more wood than a woodshop!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 25 2009, 03:38 PM~15780532
> *couple more pics of the woodgrain!!!
> 
> sunroof switch  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 NICE AND DIFFRENT, GOOD IDEA


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 30 2009, 06:38 PM~15824179
> *thanks homie
> cant say :nono: some things gotta be kept secret. i can get it done for you though  :biggrin:
> lol nothing good ever comes from chipping. just looks good  :cheesy:
> *


:scrutinize: I guess I'll just go to alascorp.com and get a kit


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 25 2009, 04:38 PM~15780532
> *couple more pics of the woodgrain!!!
> 
> sunroof switch  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


wonder if that is this stuff? wood grain vinyl sheets. It can form to bout anything. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Burlwood-Wo...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 1 2009, 03:54 PM~15835308
> *wonder if that is this stuff?  wood grain vinyl sheets.  It can form to bout anything.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Burlwood-Wo...sQ5fAccessories
> *


nope! it wouldnt match the 90 woodgrain pattern, shade and glossiness if it was a kit


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2009, 06:20 AM~15831115
> *:scrutinize: I guess I'll just go to alascorp.com and get a kit
> *


do what you gotta do homie


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2009, 05:20 AM~15831115
> *:scrutinize: I guess I'll just go to alascorp.com and get a kit
> *


Try [email protected] american-stitches.com They do photogenesis and can a grip of different colors ......or Even Trimstop.com.........Good Luck!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 1 2009, 03:57 PM~15835350
> *nope! it wouldnt match the 90 woodgrain pattern, shade and glossiness if it was a kit
> *


the kit stuff says its super glossy. i might try it someday see if its worth anything. Either way yours looks real good like everything else on that car


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Dec 2 2009, 06:25 PM~15850054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Dec 1 2009, 06:02 PM~15835409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: Its on the back burner right now. But Soon!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 25 2009, 05:38 PM~15780532
> *couple more pics of the woodgrain!!!
> 
> sunroof switch  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


looks nice
your stuff came out nice..... see ima go with the silver and black wood


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 16 2009, 01:38 PM~15680332
> *couple snaps of the vinyl top
> 
> working opera lights  :biggrin:
> ...


how did he get them to light up that bright? Was there a different bulb used? LMK
Gr8 looking Cadillac


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Fuck,I hate when their's no more pics!!!!! :angry: 


Bad ass build!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got all the woodgrain back, all the previous pics were from the guy who made it happen...










rear ashtrays!!!













































radio bezel!!!


















original 80s light switch!!!









nardi!!!































































:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

very nice....!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 5 2009, 09:31 PM~15884118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Dec 6 2009, 02:32 AM~15886216
> *how did he get them to light up that bright? Was there a different bulb used? LMK
> Gr8 looking Cadillac
> *



i know how to fix them :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2009, 02:06 PM~15889269
> *got all the woodgrain back, all the previous pics were from the guy who made it happen...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2009, 03:38 PM~15889468
> *i know how to fix them :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 6 2009, 04:57 PM~15890155
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2009, 02:38 PM~15889468
> *i know how to fix them :biggrin:
> *


PM sent uffin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2009, 03:06 PM~15889269
> *got all the woodgrain back, all the previous pics were from the guy who made it happen...
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

QUOTE(dj kurse 1 @ Dec 6 2009, 02:32 AM) 
how did he get them to light up that bright? Was there a different bulb used? LMK
Gr8 looking Cadillac 



> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2009, 03:38 PM~15889468
> *i know how to fix them :biggrin:
> *


Pos tell me how homie! I have a 1980 Coupe and the lights look a little dim to me. Would like to have them as bright as this vato's Cadillac. :biggrin: 
Laters..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Dec 6 2009, 11:47 PM~15893148
> *QUOTE(dj kurse 1 @ Dec 6 2009, 02:32 AM)
> how did he get them to light up that bright? Was there a different bulb used? LMK
> Gr8 looking Cadillac
> ...


I would just see if Leds would work in there


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Dec 6 2009, 09:47 PM~15893148
> *QUOTE(dj kurse 1 @ Dec 6 2009, 02:32 AM)
> how did he get them to light up that bright? Was there a different bulb used? LMK
> Gr8 looking Cadillac
> ...


if youre doing it on a coupe deville i would do what kakalak said and get a LED bulb in there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 7 2009, 01:35 PM~15898562
> *if youre doing it on a coupe deville i would do what kakalak said and get a LED bulb in there
> *


I was in the junk yard today and seen an 80'3 fleetwood in there and it had the opera lights on the sides....... it kind of looks like one of the electroluminesent (dont know for sure if thats correct) tape lights. I used to have some of that stuff back in the day in my mini truck :happysad:



by the way how much does that stuff cost to get redone? Well without the steering wheel.


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking very nice....Cant wait to see more update pics... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2009, 01:06 PM~15889269
> *got all the woodgrain back, all the previous pics were from the guy who made it happen...
> 
> 
> ...


OOOWEEE


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 7 2009, 12:58 PM~15899475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 16 2009, 07:57 PM~16002758
> *
> *


  



i got no updates


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 17 2009, 09:13 PM~16014149
> *
> i got no updates
> *


you will b4 the weekend is over :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 04:40 PM~16030849
> *you will b4 the weekend is over :cheesy:
> *


 :0 


:biggrin: <--- thats me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 19 2009, 06:00 PM~16030959
> *:0
> :biggrin: <--- thats me
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 05:40 PM~16030849
> *
> you will b4 the weekend is over :cheesy:
> *


nice build up bro. what up pimpn.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 19 2009, 07:36 PM~16031693
> *nice build up bro. what up pimpn.
> *


you change #'s more than I change banana benders :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 07:39 PM~16031718
> *you change #'s more than I change banana benders :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 07:39 PM~16031718
> *
> you change #'s more than I change banana benders :biggrin:
> *


tried calln u ******.lol u can reach me at 502 593 2004.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

one door panel down, one more to go!!


















just in case anyone is wondering... the vinyl that was used is the factory GM discontinued vinyl :0 

the armrest was dyed to match the original vinyl

d'elegance embroidered into the vinyl to go along with the new seats. not just a regular fleetwood anymore :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got my mirrors chromed out!

just finished installing the internals on the passenger side, going to do the drivers side tomorrow.


















































the mirrors along with the door panels should be able to be installed tomorrow


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 21 2009, 04:35 AM~16044415
> *got my mirrors chromed out!
> 
> just finished installing the internals on the passenger side, going to do the drivers side tomorrow.
> ...


what did they charge for the mirrors to get rechromed, I got qouted 100 apiece


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good, the mirrors turned out dope, i need to get mine done just to pricey down here


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2009, 07:36 AM~16044963
> *what did they charge for the mirrors to get rechromed, I got qouted 100 apiece
> *


mine were close to that, $75 a piece.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 21 2009, 10:33 AM~16045848
> *looking good, the mirrors turned out dope, i need to get mine done just to pricey down here
> *


thanks homie. it is pretty expensive to do, but sometimes you got no choice


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

how much to do a steering wheel in that burlwood?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 21 2009, 02:24 AM~16044069
> *one door panel down, one more to go!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: I hate the tile in my house :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

The armrest matched nice to the whole door panel :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 21 2009, 11:17 PM~16052863
> *:scrutinize: I hate the tile in my house :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


:biggrin: I know how you are about your crib "tim the tool man taylor" :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good man


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 22 2009, 01:46 PM~16058140
> *:0
> :biggrin: I know how you are about your crib "tim the tool man taylor" :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


theres lotsa travertine tile in my future


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1+Dec 22 2009, 01:55 AM~16055289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: that fool sure is mr. handy man



> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 22 2009, 12:53 PM~16058188
> *looking good man
> *


thanks bro


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i picked up all the panels today, if it doesnt rain ill be installing them tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 22 2009, 04:24 PM~16059512
> *sure does, i love the way it turned out. brian knew exactly what color to use match it
> :roflmao: that fool sure is mr. handy man
> thanks bro
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 21 2009, 12:35 AM~16044415
> *got my mirrors chromed out!
> 
> just finished installing the internals on the passenger side, going to do the drivers side tomorrow.
> ...


how hard is it to reassemble the insides? thats why i havent chromed mine. hno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cant wait to see this done homie!!! looking good real good :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 22 2009, 04:12 PM~16059968
> *how hard is it to reassemble the insides? thats why i havent chromed mine. hno:
> *


ill put it like this. if i can do it, anyone can :biggrin: 


first thing to do is take a razor, and remove the mirror from the black housing its glued to.

the black housing is flexible, and hides 3 screws. move the housing around to find the screws and remove em. 

when that comes out there are 2 screws holding the base to the mirror housing.

it will go back together just as easily as it is to remove. just takes about 20 minutes. i would take pics but ive already put em both together. hope this helps


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Dec 22 2009, 03:25 PM~16059522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie, i cant wait to see it done either. hopefully the first day of the new year ill be cruising :biggrin: happy new year to me :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

rear panels!!!










ps that is not my car they are sitting on, not even my garage. i wish it was! :cheesy: :biggrin:


can anyone guess what car is in the background?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

oooh oohh i can brian's lecab :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Dec 22 2009, 05:32 PM~16060156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they both look pretty junky :nicoderm:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 22 2009, 06:38 PM~16060765
> *oooh oohh i can brian's lecab :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 21 2009, 12:24 AM~16044069
> *one door panel down, one more to go!!
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2009, 07:16 PM~16061100
> *
> good info :biggrin:
> *


 man aint no tellin how many clean mirrors i threw away cause of loose mirrors.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Dec 22 2009, 06:16 PM~16061100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i wish i had some clean mirrors. mine were so bad they HAD to get rechromed! i need to find some clean glass for em now, the ones i have are pretty shitty


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 22 2009, 07:31 PM~16061265
> *they are. both equipped with the super rare cracked filler panels  :ugh:
> *


aint no feelin like when your ride(s) gets a good eye fuckin :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2009, 09:10 PM~16061675
> *aint no feelin like when your ride(s) gets a good eye fuckin :cheesy:
> *


hey man answer your phone..... :twak: 

my mirrors were beyond nice thanks to the homie plague


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2009, 07:10 PM~16061675
> *aint no feelin like when your ride(s) gets a good eye fuckin :cheesy:
> *


i hope to know what that feels like soon :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i need my door panels redone. my pillows also. they were ok til i had 2 move.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2009, 09:10 PM~16061675
> *aint no feelin like when your ride(s) gets a good eye fuckin :cheesy:
> *


it's a good feeling kinda like being the only two euro'd caddies at a show in michigan huh brian?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Dec 22 2009, 09:17 PM~16062357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

WHAT WHERE THOSE SPEAKER PODS ON UR FIRST PAGE FROM...I KNOW FROM A 4 DOOR...BUT WHICH 1 AND WHERE DO THEY MOUNT... THANX.....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 22 2009, 08:35 PM~16062567
> *WHAT WHERE THOSE SPEAKER PODS ON UR FIRST PAGE FROM...I KNOW FROM A 4 DOOR...BUT WHICH 1 AND WHERE DO THEY MOUNT... THANX.....
> *


they come off of a 90-92 brougham with the bose speaker upgrade. chances are if you find a brougham with a factory cd player, it has those on the door panels....

ill post up a picture tonight of where they go on the panel


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2009, 03:06 PM~15889269
> *got all the woodgrain back, all the previous pics were from the guy who made it happen...
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 22 2009, 08:35 PM~16062567
> *WHAT WHERE THOSE SPEAKER PODS ON UR FIRST PAGE FROM...I KNOW FROM A 4 DOOR...BUT WHICH 1 AND WHERE DO THEY MOUNT... THANX.....
> *


heres where they go on the door panels...



















yes i know my carpet is dirty, im gonna get it steam cleaned


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 22 2009, 09:39 PM~16063249
> *nice
> *


thanks bro


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

some pics of what i got done last night :biggrin:

my seats are dirty, so is my carpet and some panels. ill clean em up later lol :cheesy: 



























this was installed a week ago but i havent shown it yet











:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

keep it up, it look like the finsih line is coming soon :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 21 2009, 02:35 AM~16044415
> *got my mirrors chromed out!
> 
> just finished installing the internals on the passenger side, going to do the drivers side tomorrow.
> ...



the mirrors look good i was wondering did you use 90 mirrors or 80 mirrors also how hard was it gutting them


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Dec 23 2009, 11:31 AM~16067552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used the 90s mirrors, gotta have power mirrors. analog doesnt cut it for me  

check on the page before this, i explained how to gut the mirrors.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 21 2009, 11:17 PM~16052863
> *:scrutinize: I hate the tile in my house :biggrin:
> *


yea me too......and i hate the lacs in your garage


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 22 2009, 04:24 PM~16059512
> *sure does, i love the way it turned out. brian knew exactly what color to use match it
> :roflmao: that fool sure is mr. handy man
> thanks bro
> *


ofcorce he did that fool knows everything about caddys........im starting to wonder if hes black :scrutinize:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2009, 09:36 AM~16092892
> *ofcorce he did that fool knows everything about caddys........im starting to wonder if hes black :scrutinize:
> *


if anything id say hes leaning more towards being a mexican than black :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2009, 08:36 AM~16092892
> *ofcorce he did that fool knows everything about caddys........im starting to wonder if hes black :scrutinize:
> *


ha u crazy


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

bump! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Jan 2 2010, 12:24 AM~16158874
> *bump! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 2 2010, 05:00 PM~16162981
> *:biggrin:
> *



wuddup j...good seein you the other day. refined elegance got refined taste :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 23 2009, 12:20 PM~16067421
> *my seats are dirty, so is my carpet and some panels. ill clean em up later lol  :cheesy:
> *


you still havent used that ish i gave you? its been over 2 months! 

and dang i need to come by, need your help with something and i need to see the updates in person. maybe this wknd ill have time.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt for a clean ass build up.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jan 3 2010, 01:09 AM~16167164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 4 2010, 11:04 AM~16178602
> *seemed more like you were stalking me  :uh:
> just kidding fool good seeing you too. i walked out of that restaurant broke!  :angry:
> *



wut can i say, i got a thing for little arab guys :uh: 


i didn't walk out of there broke, it was my birthday so i didn't have to pay that $200 tab! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 4 2010, 11:22 PM~16186699
> *wut can i say, i got a thing for little arab guys  :uh:
> i didn't walk out of there broke, it was my birthday so i didn't have to pay that $200 tab! :biggrin:
> *


 hno: 

im surprised you were awake early enough to make it there. figured you would be hung over from all the cerveza and tecate light from the night before :roflmao:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you plan on lifting it? or?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Jan 11 2010, 02:01 PM~16255574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea one of these days, whenever i can afford it. gotta stack some chips for a few months :biggrin:



already got the rack made for it. chromed it out too!! gonna go with 3 pumps(1 to the nose) and 8 batteries. gonna be 3 wheelin all day :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 02:23 PM~16255826
> *you plan on lifting it? or?
> *


aka theres a plaque waiting for you :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 10:34 PM~16272072
> *aka theres a plaque waiting for you  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


no sir we dont do that :nono: :nono: but the car is nice


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2010, 09:54 PM~16272358
> *no sir we dont do that :nono:  :nono: but the car is nice
> *


bad judgement..my mistake :happysad:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 12 2010, 09:34 PM~16272072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no disrespect, but even if the offer was there i wouldnt be able to accept. already part of another crew


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i ordered some new leather cleaner as well as a leather restorer. there were a few areas on the seats that were dried out and almost like cardboard, so a restoration was definitely needed.

the stuff is called Leatherique, and i would highly recommend it!










the instructions say to apply the restorer by hand, so thats what i did. after its on the leather i massaged it in there for about 10-15 minutes. 

this was the worst area overall. cracks are clearly visable, the leather was stiff.... just looked unmaintained. 

















so i start working with the Leatherique, getting it inbetween every stitch, button, crevice and all the other bends on the seats. ive learned that these pillows are a bitch to maintain properly :uh: after i finished massaging the seats, this is what they ended up looking like. i put this stuff on yesterday around noon, and let it soak up overnight.

















this is after! i put the prestine clean in a spray bottle, and applied it all over the seats. let it sit for a few minutes, then clean it off with a white cloth. cracks are much less noticeable, and the same area that had cardboard-like leather is now soft and comfortable.









i would post more after pics, but the seats look almost the same, just the leather is much more plush and soft.

to get an idea of how well this stuff really works, take a look at the cloth i used to wipe the stuff off. they used to be white!









now when i finally hit the streets i got some soft, clean leather to sit on :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 13 2010, 01:56 PM~16278618
> *i ordered some new leather cleaner as well as a leather restorer. there were a few areas on the seats that were dried out and almost like cardboard, so a restoration was definitely needed.
> 
> the stuff is called Leatherique, and i would highly recommend it!
> ...


can you order this stuff online? i need some. :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jan 13 2010, 02:08 PM~16278726
> *can you order this stuff online? i need some. :biggrin:
> *


as far as i know thats the only place to purchase it.

check out this link...

http://classic-motoring.stores.yahoo.net/lelecaki.html

i bought my stuff direct from leatherique, then i found this kit for practically the same price, but it comes with applicator pads and cloths. wish i would have known about it a few days earlier


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 08:34 PM~16272072
> *aka theres a plaque waiting for you  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thats not how it works young wipper


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 13 2010, 12:32 PM~16278458
> *hno:
> no disrespect, but even if the offer was there i wouldnt be able to accept. already part of another crew
> *


none taken. your ride is going to be one of the cleanest on the scene.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 12 2010, 09:34 PM~16272072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :|


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2010, 04:31 PM~16280052
> *none taken. your ride is going to be one of the cleanest on the scene.
> *


thanks homie. means a lot coming from the guy who owns my dream car! :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 13 2010, 06:27 PM~16280530
> *thanks homie. means a lot coming from the guy who owns my dream car!  :cheesy:
> *


YEA I LIKE LUXURY SPORTS TOO....THAT WAS MY FIRST CAR :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 13 2010, 05:15 PM~16280432
> *:uh:  :|
> *


meh


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 13 2010, 04:29 PM~16280043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit yall came in here ready to kick some ass hno:

arab since you alreay reupholster the door panels and all the other parts why dont you just redo the seats?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 13 2010, 06:06 PM~16280932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the door panels were re-done to match the seats. i didnt want to have leather seats with cloth on the door panels, so that was necessary.

i *was* going to get some new pillows stitched up, then a friend found these for me and it was to good of a deal to pass up. they were in very good condition for their age, just needed a little TLC


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

this is one of my top 5 caddi builds!!!! lokking good homie stay at it!!!!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 13 2010, 03:56 PM~16279710
> *as far as i know thats the only place to purchase it.
> 
> check out this link...
> ...


wicked, going to order some. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn+Jan 15 2010, 02:14 PM~16301634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you wont be dissapointed :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

i need me some of that there leather grease!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2010, 10:03 PM~16335151
> *i need me some of that there leather grease!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 19 2010, 01:03 PM~16338720
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

OH MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 19 2010, 12:03 AM~16335151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like what you see? :biggrin: 





ill have some nice updates later on tonight after work. gotta re-size some pics and they will be up.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 21 2010, 04:58 PM~16366549
> *hno:
> *


i forgot i brought my camera with me to work, so i decided to edit these pictures now!!!

Nardi installed!!! i bought this wheel over a year ago, finally grippin grain :biggrin: 









i like this angle









door panels installed! dont mind the missing pieces, those will be installed soon enough :biggrin: 









also dont mind the missing glass on the mirror, that has already been installed


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

sweeeeet!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookn good mayne.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Jan 21 2010, 05:31 PM~16366860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :biggrin: 





the wheels will HOPEFULLY be put on tomorrow. if so i will post full pictures of the car!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 21 2010, 10:42 PM~16371674
> *took the car out today for the first time in a long time. the weather was way too nice to miss out on some cruising.
> *



Shoot....hit me up next time...I was out cruising also!! :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 21 2010, 11:12 AM~16362865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! whats the recipe? send me a PM


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 22 2010, 10:43 AM~16374876
> *Shoot....hit me up next time...I was out cruising also!! :biggrin:
> *


you got it homie. if everything works out tomorrow like i hope it will, i will be cruising tomorrow night after work. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hit me up i wanna see this car in person.....281-772-2607


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 23 2010, 12:11 AM~16382917
> *you got it homie. if everything works out tomorrow like i hope it will, i will be cruising tomorrow night after work.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 23 2010, 08:34 AM~16384278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everything did work out! i got the car with me at work and ill be on the streets after work.





if you see my car tonight, dont make fun of my missing bumper kit. i only have the bucket on, missing the top piece


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Saw the ride tonight and this babd boy is super clean good job homie keep riding.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

VERY VERY VERY NICE CAR.....EVERYTHING ON IT PUT TOGETHER NICE.....SEATS ARE NICE AND COMFY....PAINT IS FLAWLESS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THIS LIL NUGGA WAS LIKE THIS ALL NIGHT

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 10:24 AM~16393021
> *VERY VERY VERY NICE CAR.....EVERYTHING ON IT PUT TOGETHER NICE.....SEATS ARE NICE AND COMFY....PAINT IS FLAWLESS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 11:24 AM~16393021
> *VERY VERY VERY NICE CAR.....EVERYTHING ON IT PUT TOGETHER NICE.....SEATS ARE NICE AND COMFY....PAINT IS FLAWLESS
> 
> 
> ...


  :boink: :boink: uffin:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2010, 01:03 AM~16335151
> *i need me some of that there leather grease!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


you want some for that jheri curl you growing out?

jon, your car looks great dude. pretty proud of you, almost enought to sowhass with you lol. might have to come to vegas with you just to celebrate


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 09:24 AM~16393021
> *VERY VERY VERY NICE CAR.....EVERYTHING ON IT PUT TOGETHER NICE.....SEATS ARE NICE AND COMFY....PAINT IS FLAWLESS
> 
> 
> ...


*VERY NICE !!*


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 08:24 AM~16393021
> *VERY VERY VERY NICE CAR.....EVERYTHING ON IT PUT TOGETHER NICE.....SEATS ARE NICE AND COMFY....PAINT IS FLAWLESS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 21 2010, 05:26 PM~16366787
> *i forgot i brought my camera with me to work, so i decided to edit these pictures now!!!
> 
> Nardi installed!!! i bought this wheel over a year ago, finally grippin grain  :biggrin:
> ...



:0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 09:29 AM~16393064
> *THIS LIL NUGGA WAS LIKE THIS ALL NIGHT
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



I'd prolly be doin the same thing!! :biggrin: 

Nicely done J!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lookin good.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 24 2010, 03:50 AM~16392174
> *Saw the ride tonight and this babd boy is super clean good job homie keep riding.
> *


thanks homie, we need to get together more often and hit the streets


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 10:29 AM~16393064
> *THIS LIL NUGGA WAS LIKE THIS ALL NIGHT
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 24 2010, 11:35 AM~16393533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE+Jan 24 2010, 09:12 PM~16398357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...








so the car is pretty much buttoned up. besides a few small things here and there(and half of the bumper kit missing), its ready to ride. gonna be taking advantage of these next few days of sunshine and enjoy cruising. ill take some daytime pictures in the next few days and post em up :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im not going to lie...im not a big fan of this body style..but coast ones and your look clean ass fuck


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

looking nice..... :biggrin: cant wait for daytime pics


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 24 2010, 10:53 PM~16400635
> *
> lol, thanks dawg. ill hit you up next saturday, probably be out on westheimer once again  :biggrin:
> 
> *



Most def!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 21 2010, 04:52 PM~16366478
> *your hands get really sticky after applying it on, but im sure youre used to that  :ugh:
> like what you see?  :biggrin:
> ill have some nice updates later on tonight after work. gotta re-size some pics and they will be up.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 10:24 AM~16393021
> *VERY VERY VERY NICE CAR.....EVERYTHING ON IT PUT TOGETHER NICE.....SEATS ARE NICE AND COMFY....PAINT IS FLAWLESS
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASSSSS :worship: :worship: :worship: Your caddy is clean,i cant wait to see those day time pic's , Job well done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looks clean as hell..


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 25 2010, 12:44 AM~16401236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

in the meantime heres a pic someone took at a meet on saturday night


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

pretty good for a retarded arab guy :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2010, 07:57 PM~16409936
> *pretty good for a retarded arab guy :biggrin:
> *


*HE GOT THAT ARAB MONEY......* :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:worship: for WORKING opera lights!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 25 2010, 08:57 PM~16409936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


every time i drive at night i have a tendency to look in my side view mirrors just to make sure they are working :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

daytime pics!!!!!!!! and lots of em :biggrin: 


ill start with this one 





















































































































thats it for now, no rear shots cause of the missing fifth. once that gets put on ill have rear shots + more pics at a much better location :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN BOY THAT SHIT CAME OT TIGHT N CLEAN :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 25 2010, 05:02 PM~16407787
> *
> 
> saw the pictures of your car. sucks that one bolt caused all that
> ...


yeah.. i had it back up and rollin the next day..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 25 2010, 11:33 PM~16413008
> *daytime pics!!!!!!!!  and lots of em :biggrin:
> ill start with this one
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE, DAMN CLEAN AND CLASSY, LETS SEE THAT BIG ASS HOLE IN THE ROOF


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 26 2010, 12:34 AM~16413013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie. i was going for that simple, clean, elegant look. ill take some aerial shots soon, gotta get on a ladder :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

damn homie a 4 dr. cutty 
to a flossy ass fleetwood 

shit is clene homie


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc+Jan 26 2010, 02:45 PM~16417693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i didnt think too many people knew about my cutty. but ya it is definitely a upgrade! on my cutlass i had 13s, switches, fucked up paint and some original faded interior. when i got this car i decided to go the opposite route and do the cosmetics first. once it looks good, then ill lift it and have it sittin right! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

mufuka is clean. all id do is add the stock single pinstripe :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 26 2010, 12:33 AM~16413008
> *daytime pics!!!!!!!!  and lots of em :biggrin:
> ill start with this one
> 
> ...



mayne jon hol' up :biggrin: 

shit looks good bro! steppin up the caddy game in houston, tryin to hurt peoples feelins?

juice that muffuga already!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 26 2010, 03:13 PM~16417314
> *
> thanks homie. i was going for that simple, clean, elegant look. ill take some aerial shots soon, gotta get on a ladder :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


or you could always just call the homie Slim :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jan 26 2010, 05:12 PM~16419188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i dont think you would be able to see the car from that height. gonna resemble something like being on the top floor of williams tower and looking down :cheesy:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

THE FLEETWOOD IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Very nice build! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

man homie i have to say your caddy looks good as hell man for real . much props.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

beautiful job! god damn i got to get me a coupe...............i fuckin love cadillacs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gets my vote for cleanest coupe in houston, good work


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

looks good homie :biggrin: 

good job


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626+Jan 26 2010, 09:02 PM~16422335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie. couldnt have done it without your help on parts :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

I've said it before.....and I'll say it again.......NICE JOB!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Coupe R DeVille (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks great! What to do now?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 05:48 PM~16432543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Jan 27 2010, 06:25 PM~16432252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that song is jammin :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 07:48 PM~16432543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slim ur a foo'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

car is classy, real tight.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

How did you do the seats?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Jan 28 2010, 03:46 PM~16442269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


took some 90 pillow top seat cushions that had cloth on em, and swapped em out for leather :biggrin:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

car looks 100x better in person. pics dont do it justice.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 22 2009, 06:58 PM~14265945
> *posting more pics would mean i was further along with the build  :uh: i guess that means we both want to see more  :biggrin:
> 
> in the meantime heres some more pics of the sunroof by the installer!
> ...


Any idea if the headliner gets pushed down a bit because the sunroof is there now? The headliner is a board right, not suspended or anything silly like that? I know most GM's are on a board, i've never had mine down though  

I just picked up a 44 for my caddy, gonna be cuttin it out in the next couple months :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Car turned out BADASS! Nice, clean and simple! And i agree, no murals, looks PERFECT as is


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airmax+Jan 30 2010, 10:26 AM~16459832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 30 2010, 03:06 PM~16461524
> *
> in theory i guess it would push down just a bit, as it needs to make room for the tracks and all that other stuff. now that i think about it though, i dont think the headliner sits all the way up to the roof when it is installed factory(im probably wrong). but if thats the case there is already an inch of room for the sunroof tracks to sit
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 21 2010, 11:12 AM~16362865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats fuckin sick , i like that :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

turned out beautiful! congrats.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

MAN THIS CADDY IS RIDICULOUSLY SERIOUS. GONNA HAVE TO REALLY STEP THE CADDY GAME UP TO GET AROUND THIS ONE


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

I SEE YOUCUZ........ WHY YOU LOOKING AT CADDY'S YOU GOT SOMTHING UP YOUR SLEEVE DO YOU


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 25 2010, 11:33 PM~16413008
> *daytime pics!!!!!!!!  and lots of em :biggrin:
> ill start with this one
> 
> ...


*B*TCH CAME OUT CLEAN ARAB.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 25 2010, 10:33 PM~16413008
> *daytime pics!!!!!!!!  and lots of em :biggrin:
> ill start with this one
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Jan 30 2010, 03:24 PM~16461595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thanks dawg


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ....+Jan 31 2010, 10:17 PM~16472699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the wheels fit the style of the car perfectly. thanks for all your help, and the chips too  :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> thanks bro, we need to chill one day
> yea bro for sure.....brain and i had talk about getting together too, at the houston show last year... just had some personal stuff come up u know....but most deff looking foward to kicking it wit ya one day.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:boink: :boink: :boink: uffin:


----------



## HoeBag (Mar 18, 2007)

awww skeet skeet skeet


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Clean as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 25 2010, 11:33 PM~16413008
> *daytime pics!!!!!!!!  and lots of em :biggrin:
> ill start with this one
> 
> ...


 :0 SIMPLE AND CLEAN BRO!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 30 2010, 02:54 PM~16461453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your brougham is tip top man! i love that factory fresh out the dealer look thats exactly how theese cadillac broughams are suposed to look especially a 85  and you hit it right on the head very elegant and well worth its weight in gold


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:boink: uffin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ....+Feb 1 2010, 05:15 PM~16479401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate it man. now that my cars on the road we can go for that cruise i was always talking about. 2 lacs from different sides of the spectrum. one black OG, and a white 90. would make a nice photoshoot


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 2 2010, 07:27 PM~16492562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i have that as my wallpaper. i love that picture! :biggrin:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

post a wallpaper sized one for the rest of us =P


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

man homie u did your thang wit the caddy the ride is bad ass


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn this beesh is clean


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

ttt..... :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airmax+Feb 10 2010, 09:56 AM~16571000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

someone snapped a pic of my car last night :biggrin: 











my adidas made it in the picture too :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 21 2010, 03:12 PM~16679453
> *someone snapped a pic of my car last night  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yea there were plenty of Paparazzi's out last night.... :biggrin: 

I'm sure more pics will surface later!!  

One thing I will say is pictures don't do this ride justice.....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 21 2010, 05:07 PM~16679838
> *Yea there were plenty of Paparazzi's out last night.... :biggrin:
> 
> I'm sure more pics will surface later!!
> ...


haha i didnt even know someone snapped a pic as soon as i pulled up. im looking forward to seeing the pictures you took


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

my adidas made it in the picture too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 21 2010, 09:51 PM~16681817
> *my adidas made it in the picture too
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 21 2010, 09:34 PM~16681615
> *haha i didnt even know someone snapped a pic as soon as i pulled up. im looking forward to seeing the pictures you took
> *


lol i barely had time to get out of the car...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 22 2010, 12:30 PM~16688451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

looks clean dude, i love it!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers+Feb 21 2010, 08:51 PM~16681817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 22 2010, 03:29 PM~16689794
> *looks clean dude, i love it!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 21 2010, 07:51 PM~16681817
> *my adidas made it in the picture too
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 7 2010, 11:49 PM~16545768
> *i know how it is homie. there should be another meet at Planet Zero on the 20th of this month. i will definitely be there and i hope other lowriders can make it as well
> :buttkick:
> :boink:
> ...


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:boink:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Feb 22 2010, 08:38 PM~16692885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work! i put that as the background on my phone :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:run:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

couple of pictures i dont think i have ever shared

opera lights in action :biggrin: (before all the trim was on)









before the wheels, right after the panels and vinyl were finished









another picture showing off the paint









and one to show off the vinyl


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Right click save! :thumbsup: 

opera lights in action :biggrin: (before all the trim was on)









before the wheels, right after the panels and vinyl were finished









another picture showing off the paint









and one to show off the vinyl 









:nicoderm:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

nice top, looks like it was installed correctly :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 24 2010, 08:23 PM~16714904
> *
> 
> nice work! i put that as the background on my phone  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Feb 24 2010, 07:28 PM~16714946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got some more woodgrain done!!!


what good is a nardi steering wheel if you dont have the matching shift knob :biggrin:


























i think this is going to be the last piece. dont want to have the whole forest in there, just half of one :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 25 2010, 05:11 PM~16725927
> *got some more woodgrain done!!!
> what good is a nardi steering wheel if you dont have the matching shift knob :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Feb 25 2010, 06:06 PM~16725876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 25 2010, 05:11 PM~16725927
> *got some more woodgrain done!!!
> what good is a nardi steering wheel if you dont have the matching shift knob :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: speech-less!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

So SERIOUS


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 25 2010, 07:11 PM~16725927
> *got some more woodgrain done!!!
> what good is a nardi steering wheel if you dont have the matching shift knob :biggrin:
> 
> ...


That came out Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Feb 25 2010, 07:14 PM~16725963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: badass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

r u back yet? :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

gonna bring this topic back to life! got a custom switch plate made :biggrin:











for those who dont know, im in a different type of car club called Refined Elegance. the main types of cars in the club are japanese luxury cars, or VIP platform cars. im the only one who owns a lowrider between us, and it will probably stay like that for a while. some people might wonder why im in a crew that has no other lowriders, and my answer is simple. when youre in a car club that all your closest friends are in, it doesnt matter what you drive. as long as its clean  

this is the logo of our club. couldnt fit the rest of the details in the switchplate so i just decided to go with just the shield and RE letters


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2010, 04:08 PM~16939142
> *r u back yet? :biggrin:
> *


yes i am back! i was in vegas for the first time on a business trip. spent a whole week there, and i gotta tell ya.... it was the best trip ive ever had in my life!!! cant wait to go back :biggrin:



you ready to get this done or what?  :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 19 2010, 02:13 PM~16939192
> *yes i am back! i was in vegas for the first time on a business trip. spent a whole week there, and i gotta tell ya.... it was the best trip ive ever had in my life!!! cant wait to go back  :biggrin:
> you ready to get this done or what?    :0
> *


so youll be back in october then... :biggrin:

yea im ready. :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2010, 04:34 PM~16939358
> *so youll be back in october then... :biggrin:
> 
> yea im ready.  :cheesy:
> *


PM me :biggrin:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

loving that switch plate homie, i still aint seen it in person. whats up on that new update?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Need more pic's :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 26 2010, 11:12 AM~16732495
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 25 2010, 08:06 PM~16725876
> *:sprint:
> you gotta come cruise with us at least once a month. time for some more group photos :biggrin:
> with the price i paid, i would hope so :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82_Cadillac_flwd (Aug 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 30 2010, 01:54 PM~16461453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude your car looks fuckin sick! SOOO CLEAN!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

Phenomenal build homeboy! very "ELEGANT" .. 2 thumbs up from a fellow 90 lover and owner. sometimes its hard to separate an "OG THEME" car from all others but all your "LITTLE SHIT" is really the "BIG SHIT" .. great job bruh!

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

real real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 25 2010, 02:30 AM~16714979
> *couple of pictures i dont think i have ever shared
> 
> opera lights in action  :biggrin: (before all the trim was on)
> ...


Were can u get a hold on those opera lights?? mines not workin.

Ride looks clean man! real nice! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Apr 14 2010, 10:23 AM~17189396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the kind words homie. its all about the little details  



> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW+May 24 2010, 02:50 AM~17584228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. those opera lights were custom made, mine didnt work either. honestly it wasnt me who thought of how to make em work, so i cant take credit or tell people how to get it done. lets just say ive been lucky throughout this whole build with the help of a good friend


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ill get some better and updated pictures in a few days. until then heres a few of the completed bumper kit.... please keep in mind that is a 13" rim in a 14" kit  :biggrin: 




















yes, i am the captain of that there ship :cheesy:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Was worth the wait! oh and look...No valve stem! :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 27 2010, 09:55 AM~17620908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 who needs a valve stem on a cut wheel :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

:wow: :thumbsup: 

classy


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got a small new update. really sets off the rear of the car


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

took these pics just for fun :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@May 27 2010, 08:53 PM~17627486
> *  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> 
> classy
> *


thanks homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*NICE !!*


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

That's a sick coupe man, amazing detail!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 29 2010, 01:29 PM~17642042
> *That's a sick coupe man, amazing detail!
> *


thats a fleetwood


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO THE SWITCH IS NEXT??


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 29 2010, 10:38 PM~17642097
> *thats a fleetwood
> *


Fleetwood schmeedtwood, it's badass either way :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+May 29 2010, 12:19 PM~17641191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: might be a long wait though. im thinking close to 2 months before i can even order the setup


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

man see fleetwood is king of caddy so theres a big differents


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 29 2010, 10:33 AM~17640923
> *got a small new update. really sets off the rear of the car
> 
> 
> ...


THAT !S ONE BAD MF.... HOM!E :wow:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: hno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

at the Latin Kustoms car show earlier today


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+May 29 2010, 07:01 PM~17643394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: were you at the show today? didnt run into you


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

yes i was there. nice bro real nice cant wait to finish mine


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

This Caddy holds it's own amongst all the other cars in the RE Club


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94+May 30 2010, 10:07 PM~17650108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im in a whole nother CADDYgory :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:


























































































:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 29 2010, 11:33 AM~17640923
> *got a small new update. really sets off the rear of the car
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 09:59 AM~17652606
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



some amazing pictures :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


but the car makes the pics look good :biggrin: 


i love the car Jon! you did a great job on it :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

x76


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

same to it was nice meeting u too keep up the good work


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+May 31 2010, 07:57 AM~17652598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SLOW DOWN HOMIE GIVE SOMEBODY ELSE TIME TO SHINE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lac looked badass jon, thanks for comin out bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 07:59 AM~17652606
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looksgood homie.......wtf was dat the white lac designated parking area :dunno: 

Maybe 1 day I can park my white lac next to urs :happysad:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+May 31 2010, 10:27 AM~17653195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+May 31 2010, 02:01 PM~17654769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sure hope not :uh: 











jk anytime dawg. all about that *********** :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

mufukas nice!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jun 1 2010, 12:11 AM~17661012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: your 64 is beautiful in person homie!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

very tastefully done.. just like a caddy should be. nice choice with the rims


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

One of the cleanest Lac's out there....Congrats bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 10:59 AM~17652606
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 1 2010, 04:26 PM~17667231
> *:biggrin: your 64 is beautiful in person homie!
> *



Thanx homie.  Can't wait till next cruise!! We due for some more pics now that we can take rear shots.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by graham+Jun 1 2010, 06:56 PM~17668068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes! rear shots are a must now hahaha. ill hit you up when its time to hit the streets. if youre ever doing any events that involve low lows give me a shout and ill try to make it :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

SICK BUILD!! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

your lac is the deffinition of classy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

TTT for the Lacs


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

my favorite caddy out there :worship:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Classy Cadillac right there homie. Beautiful!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM+Jun 3 2010, 09:35 PM~17690275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie  




lately i havent done a damn thing to the car. gotta stack the chips so i can get this thing lifted :wow:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Now back to your regularly scheduled program....


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

this caddy is dope. :biggrin:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Sup John....thanx for hooking me up with your hook up on my 90 woodgrain...I am very Happy wit my rear ashtrays.....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Jul 2 2010, 11:47 PM~17950434
> *Sup John....thanx for hooking me up with your hook up on my 90 woodgrain...I am very Happy wit my rear ashtrays.....
> *


 :0 pics?


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Tight work on the Caddy


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

damn nice!! mad props!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

So did I miss something? 36 pages and no trunk shots.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 23 2010, 08:30 PM~18386920
> *So did I miss something? 36 pages and no trunk shots.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 3 2010, 01:19 PM~17686482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo cadi make me want to change my TEXAS WAYS 
to 84 on 13z


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 23 2010, 07:30 PM~18386920
> *So did I miss something? 36 pages and no trunk shots.
> *


only thing in there is a spare tire, jack, and factory carpet 






for now at least


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84on84z_@Aug 24 2010, 01:04 PM~18393408
> *yo cadi make me want to change my TEXAS WAYS
> to 84 on 13z
> *


do the damn thing


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 10:59 AM~17652606
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :worship:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 19 2010, 05:12 PM~16939185
> *gonna bring this topic back to life! got a custom switch plate made :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dope shit


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 30 2010, 09:38 PM~17649330
> *at the Latin Kustoms car show earlier today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 3 2010, 04:19 PM~17686482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that caddy is JOHNNY MUTHA FUCKIN BLAZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I've seen pics of the car, but never checked out the build. just spent like 2 hours looking and I appreciate the car much more. Im sure putting all the pieces together and riding out for the first time was like busting your first nut (no ****).


Car is immaculate and the detail is superb. :worship:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Nov 15 2010, 09:57 PM~19077874
> *I've seen pics of the car, but never checked out the build. just spent like 2 hours looking and I appreciate the car much more. Im sure putting all the pieces together and riding out for the first time was like busting your first nut (no ****).
> Car is immaculate and the detail is superb. :worship:
> *


thanks for the props homie, i did enjoy my first cruise. and im enjoying every other one after that. be on the look out for some new updates in a few days


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got them updates.. lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2010, 09:47 PM~19105154
> *i got them updates.. lol
> *


post pics ogtfo :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I LIKE !!*


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for updating the page homie :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 18 2010, 08:54 PM~19106209
> *I LIKE !!
> *


x2 them pics better not be photoshops


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 18 2010, 09:29 PM~19106554
> *thanks for updating the page homie :biggrin:
> *


no prob.. ill take more pics when i pull it outside.. right now she sittin pretty wrapped in a blue plastic dress..lol :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2010, 08:41 PM~19106100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so sick


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

VERY NICE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 1 2010, 05:59 PM~17937981
> *my favorite caddy out there :worship:
> *


well suck his dick already :uh: :0 :boink:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

you should change your license plate to " CPT SAVE A HO" :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2010, 06:18 PM~19135539
> *you should change your license plate to " CPT SAVE A HO" :cheesy:
> *


:nono: aint saving no ho's around here


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

another pic of the roof. didnt have a better camera so had to use the phone


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 8 2010, 01:47 PM~19272212
> *another pic of the roof. didnt have a better camera so had to use the phone
> 
> 
> ...


damn didnt knew u had patterns on top? looks tight,


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 8 2010, 12:11 PM~19272382
> *damn didnt knew u had patterns on top? looks tight,
> *


x2! Gives me some ideas for my roof :biggrin:
I didn't realize yours is mounted further back too


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 8 2010, 12:11 PM~19272382
> *damn didnt knew u had patterns on top? looks tight,
> *


thanks dawg. i just wanted something really simple and clean, so im only gonna do the roof. MAYBE some pin striping on the hood and trunk, but definitely nothing more. for this car im living by the phrase "less is more"


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Caddy is lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Dec 8 2010, 04:04 PM~19274426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dawg. i need to see your lac again, last i heard you got some new upgrades


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 8 2010, 01:48 PM~19272220
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


theres sum guy fucking up the view of the lac  lol


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 8 2010, 06:28 PM~19276099
> *theres sum guy fucking up the view of the lac   lol
> *


:roflmao: that mother fucker needs to get out of the way


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 8 2010, 06:05 PM~19275837
> * keep it classy homie. i only have a 42 in my roof, you got that big ass 44 :cheesy:
> *


Sure do.... and no proper seatbelts  :rofl:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 8 2010, 06:55 PM~19276385
> *Sure do.... and no proper seatbelts   :rofl:
> *


nothing wrong with lap belts. i was thinking about taking out the shoulder belts and just having the lap belts lol :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got some new goodies in the mail yesterday, something for the trunk. hmmm..... looks promising 



























for those who dont know, AQ stands for Audio-Q. a very small audio company that focuses on quality parts, sound and reliability at an extremely cheap price. 

picked up their AQ4X90 for the front and rear speakers. the larger amp is the AQ2200D, which is going to power my sub thats on page 1 of the build thread  

i simply cannot wait to hear this audio system put together. going to be the best one ive ever had :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow good stuff


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Dec 18 2010, 10:03 AM~19359843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiice :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 18 2010, 03:30 PM~19361763
> *Yea, gives the cops one more reason to pull me over though. I have em done like a cutty right now, but no retractors, they're just a set length :roflmao:
> Niiiiice :thumbsup: :cheesy:
> *


lol as long as they work then its all good dawg.







ps fuck the police :machinegun:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

im getting antsy about these amps, i think i might do my audio install in a few weeks :run:


in the mean time heres a recent pic from los magnificos 










:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

So wats next? Anotha caddy in da makin?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Just went throught the WHOLE TOPIC!

Great attention to detail and love the simple-ness about it at the same time.

GREAT WORK!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM+Dec 18 2010, 11:40 PM~19364995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie. next couple of months i should have lots of new updates to share :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 19 2010, 11:39 AM~19367407
> *
> thanks homie. next couple of months i should have lots of new updates to share  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD DEAL

Looking forward to seeing you get it done :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

does anybody like....... chrome?










:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cce?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 22 2010, 06:26 PM~19396907
> *cce?
> *


 :uh: guess again. you can see the logo on the pressure plate if you look hard enough :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ahh i see them pits :biggrin: you double pumpin it?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 22 2010, 07:30 PM~19397389
> *ahh i see them pits :biggrin:  you double pumpin it?
> *


nah im not gonna make it a hopper. gonna have 2 to the rear for a nice 3 wheel


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 22 2010, 08:22 PM~19397860
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Pitbull, nice choice :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 22 2010, 10:09 PM~19397749
> *nah im not gonna make it a hopper. gonna have 2 to the rear for a nice 3 wheel
> *


tru that cant wait to c it


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Dec 23 2010, 05:04 PM~19404850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrd i cant wait either, gonna start working on it in a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 22 2010, 07:22 PM~19397860
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: ....can't wait!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 22 2010, 04:08 PM~19396189
> *does anybody like....... chrome?
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

nice caddy homie, gotta give you props on a nicely well put together cadillac,keep that thing on the road.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Keep the motivation coming !!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

heres some motivation for ya!! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

should i get this chromed? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 24 2010, 12:53 PM~19411095
> *heres some motivation for ya!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whatchu gonna do with that........besides paint it pearl and chrome it out


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 25 2010, 10:53 AM~19417475
> *whatchu gonna do with that........besides paint it pearl and chrome it out
> *


gonna change my name to retardonthabumperrrrr :cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 25 2010, 09:58 AM~19417496
> *gonna change my name to retardonthabumperrrrr  :cheesy:
> *


 :rofl: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 24 2010, 01:53 PM~19411095
> *heres some motivation for ya!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that aint got nothing on my #12 monster green :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

lol thats too hardcore for me hno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fuck i mean my #16 mg :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 25 2010, 05:28 PM~19419482
> *fuck i mean my #16 mg :biggrin:
> *


two words for you. BAL-LER


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

well 3 words for you CRAZZY AS FUCK lol :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

bringing this thread back from the grave with some old, but-never-posted-in-this-thread pictures :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 8 2010, 11:48 AM~19272220
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Tha lac is always looking good homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

badasssssssssssssssssss :wow: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 24 2011, 09:43 AM~19681637
> *bringing this thread back from the grave with some old, but-never-posted-in-this-thread pictures :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





Lookin clean homie! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 25 2010, 09:58 AM~19417496
> *gonna change my name to retardonthabumperrrrr  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2011, 02:18 PM~19683257
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 







BIG things coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homie


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

grinding hard trying to get this car ready before summertime


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 27 2011, 11:34 PM~19719641
> *grinding hard trying to get this car ready before summertime
> *


X2  TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 28 2011, 02:34 AM~19719641
> *grinding hard trying to get this car ready before summertime
> *


I JUST WANT TO GET MINE HALF DONE BY SUMMER LOL


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 27 2011, 07:42 PM~19717057
> *:biggrin:
> BIG things coming soon  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: 
hno: 
:nicoderm: 
:worship: 
:drama: 
 
You get the point !!!!!! :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1+Jan 29 2011, 02:07 PM~19730731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dawg


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 31 2011, 09:13 PM~19749250
> *:werd: your car is coming out great homie!
> haha yea i hear man, dont rush it. itll be worth it in the end  :biggrin:
> :h5:
> ...


heall yea, if i miss this summer again aint no trip


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Everytime i see Arab's thred it PISSES me off!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: I had da money to buy a coupe & i didn't!!! Love this car


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 31 2011, 09:40 PM~19750968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should motivate you instead :biggrin: thanks for the props though, look out in the near future for some updates


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 25 2010, 11:58 AM~19417496
> *gonna change my name to retardonthabumperrrrr  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2011, 09:25 AM~19755006
> *:0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 8 2010, 12:47 PM~19272212
> *another pic of the roof. didnt have a better camera so had to use the phone
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the roof on the lac behind urs? :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 11:36 AM~19786902
> *any pics of the roof on the lac behind urs? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 10:36 AM~19786902
> *any pics of the roof on the lac behind urs? :biggrin:
> *


no bcuz its missing :biggrin: and the owner is a drunk white guy :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2011, 03:13 PM~19788177
> *no bcuz its missing  :biggrin:  and the owner is a drunk white guy  :0
> *


I dont remember being drunk??? :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just went thru the whole thread,, good shit B.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 02:20 PM~19788223
> *I dont remember being drunk???  :biggrin:
> *


thats why you dont remember :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 4 2011, 01:20 PM~19788223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he doesnt remember anything remember?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 02:20 PM~19788223
> *I dont remember being drunk???  :biggrin:
> *


spaten oktoberfest to keep warm on these cold nights???


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2011, 03:44 PM~19788784
> *drunks never do  :cheesy:
> he doesnt remember anything remember?
> *


no wonder he walks around with this look on his face all the time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 4 2011, 03:02 PM~19788892
> *no wonder he walks around with this look on his face all the time
> *


he was like.. " hey cali, u wanna beer, bcuz im not even drunk. i think"..lol.. i said u are wasted, he started laughing and walked off and came right back,and said" this is like my 8th beer,..lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Feb 4 2011, 04:43 PM~19788770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos gonna cut this badboy?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2011, 08:51 PM~19791100
> *whos gonna cut this badboy?
> *


 :dunno: havent made up my mind yet


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 4 2011, 11:19 PM~19791797
> *:dunno: havent made up my mind yet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Mar 12 2011, 07:38 PM~20076597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Mar 12 2011, 05:38 PM~20076597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 12 2011, 05:12 PM~20077037
> *i had it custom made for me
> *


it came out real nice !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 10:40 PM~19792491
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Mar 12 2011, 03:38 PM~20076597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im ready for it to sit lowwwwwwww :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)+Mar 13 2011, 02:26 PM~20081623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you and my both homie :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 14 2011, 09:56 AM~20087051
> *it used to be some ugly flat black color, had to do something about that :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


why is it sitting on the outside of the caddy radio bezel. mine sits on the inside.....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 14 2011, 08:19 PM~20091736
> *why is it sitting on the outside of the caddy radio bezel. mine sits on the inside.....
> *


i honestly dont know. ive tried messing with the wires in the back and tucking them, but the radio is so deep that that it just sticks out that much.

do you have the same model?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

need some opinions...

got my batteries a few weeks back, and i really do not want to keep them black. cant decide on what color to paint them....?

color of the car or color of the interior?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 15 2011, 12:08 PM~20096791
> *need some opinions...
> 
> got my batteries a few weeks back, and i really do not want to keep them black. cant decide on what color to paint them....?
> ...


Depends on what you're doing in the trunk. Are you doing some panels? I think white batteries and some panels done in the matching interior color vinyl/leather would look real good


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 15 2011, 02:18 PM~20097620
> *Depends on what you're doing in the trunk. Are you doing some panels? I think white batteries and some panels done in the matching interior color vinyl/leather would look real good
> *


i was thinking about doing fiberglass panels. maybe ill do those white and the batteries tan to give it an offset look :dunno:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 15 2011, 03:05 PM~20098465
> *
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I SAY WOODGRAIN BATTERIES :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 15 2011, 07:28 PM~20100019
> *I SAY WOODGRAIN BATTERIES :biggrin:
> *


lol that would be some crazy shit :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 14 2011, 08:56 AM~20087051
> *thanks homie!  :biggrin:
> 
> it used to be some ugly flat black color, had to do something about that :roflmao:
> ...


That's clean


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 15 2011, 03:24 PM~20098098
> *i was thinking about doing fiberglass panels. maybe ill do those white and the batteries tan to give it an offset look :dunno:
> *


That would look good too :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Yo Arab.....U got any otha projects lined up? This Fleet is A1 Wats next? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Mar 15 2011, 08:24 PM~20100537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, but i gotta finish this one up first. got a lot more plans that should be done before the end of the year :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 15 2011, 09:48 PM~20100217
> *lol that would be some crazy shit  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAAA


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 14 2011, 10:22 PM~20092382
> *i honestly dont know. ive tried messing with the wires in the back and tucking them, but the radio is so deep that that it just sticks out that much.
> 
> do you have the same model?
> *


yes. i had to end up modifing my a/c duct for it to fit with the o.g. caddy without cutting.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 15 2011, 11:01 PM~20102241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup dawg? any updates on your project? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 16 2011, 09:26 AM~20105349
> *sup dawg? any updates on your project? :biggrin:
> *


upholstery getting done and hoping to get the body prepped for paint soon.....
:x:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 17 2011, 06:04 PM~20115095
> *upholstery getting done and hoping to get the body prepped for paint soon.....
> :x:
> *


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 17 2011, 04:04 PM~20115095
> *upholstery getting done and hoping to get the body prepped for paint soon.....
> :x:
> *


 :thumbsup: thats whats up! man i cant wait for your car to be done. gonna be the best in houston for sure!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 16 2011, 11:26 AM~20105349
> *yea i didnt feel like doing all that work haha. any pics of yours?
> sup dawg? any updates on your project? :biggrin:
> *


naw didnt get any pix of it. but i'll see you on the streets one day and holla at ya........


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 17 2011, 10:05 PM~20118050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa sho! :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO U A ARAB? JUST REALLY NOTICED YOUR SCREEN NAME LOL


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2011, 03:25 PM~20123065
> *SO U A ARAB? JUST REALLY NOTICED YOUR SCREEN NAME LOL
> *


LOL yes im an arab. heres a recent picture of me.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MAKES SENSE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 18 2011, 04:33 PM~20123111
> *LOL yes im an arab. heres a recent picture of me.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 18 2011, 03:59 PM~20123266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LET BARROW THAT GOLD 1 THEN :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 18 2011, 05:33 PM~20123111
> *LOL yes im an arab. heres a recent picture of me.....
> 
> 
> ...


I pictured you being younger :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 15 2011, 09:53 PM~20101499
> *i think thats the route im going to go with. im thought up too many ideas that line up with that foundation to go back to the drawing board  :biggrin:
> *


Good call, it'll look clean as hell :yes:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Cant wait to see updates


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 20 2011, 09:18 AM~20133667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna be in houston for the latin kustoms car show?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 17 2011, 05:37 PM~20116036
> *:thumbsup: thats whats up! man i cant wait for your car to be done. gonna be the best in houston for sure!
> *


Naw homie...just something to put in the line up!! :happysad:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 26 2011, 10:10 AM~20185137
> *Naw homie...just something to put in the line up!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


man those were good times! gonna have PLENTY more coming this summer!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 26 2011, 08:00 AM~20184595
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 26 2011, 01:20 PM~20185461
> *:squint:
> *


dont look at me with that tone of smiley..... I just bumped your thread :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup retard? :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2011, 09:43 PM~20196977
> *dont look at me with that tone of smiley..... I just bumped your thread :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looked like you were up to some suspicious activity. was just investigating lol :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

if everything goes somewhat as planned, ill have updated pictures in a weeks time :x:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 28 2011, 12:20 AM~20197361
> *looked like you were up to some suspicious activity. was just investigating lol :biggrin:
> *


I was at one time....... did you notice that Im painting mine white just like yours :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2011, 10:29 PM~20197446
> *I was at one time....... did you notice that Im painting mine white just like yours :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man i just took a look, and it looks great.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 27 2011, 11:22 PM~20197375
> *if everything goes somewhat as planned, ill have updated pictures in a weeks time  :x:
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 28 2011, 12:11 AM~20197830
> *
> *


any leads on your car?


----------



## Buick regal (Jan 9, 2011)

Dam Player that is a sweet CADDY your definitely very detail in your finish quality.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 27 2011, 11:19 PM~20197355
> *sup retard? :biggrin:
> *


lol who woulda thought a retard could build a cadillac :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Buick regal+Mar 28 2011, 01:09 PM~20200908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 28 2011, 12:25 AM~20197940
> *any leads on your car?
> *


R.I.P.I.C.H. :angel: :angel: :tears:
RESTIN IN PEACE IN CADILLAC HEAVEN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=587230&st=40


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 6 2011, 11:04 PM~20278823
> *R.I.P.I.C.H.                  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:
> RESTIN IN PEACE IN CADILLAC HEAVEN
> 
> ...


  sucks to hear homie. all that for a 90 front clip and some panels, fucking assholes. at least they got caught though


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

car is gonna have to be put on hold for a while due to some personal things that have popped up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats been happening to me for awhile to,hope you rebound


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 9 2011, 09:35 AM~20296767
> *thats been happening to me for awhile to,hope you rebound
> *


just one of those things, gotta be patient and hope for the best.

in the meantime, heres some crappy cell phone pics of my dumps and fittings that i got chromed :biggrin: 





























*boss fittings for adex not pictured, but also chromed


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

went out for a drive last night


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 13 2011, 09:45 AM~20327428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 13 2011, 06:45 AM~20327428
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"LATE NIGHT CREEP" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Apr 13 2011, 09:48 AM~20327450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

late night stick n move lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking real good bro!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

havent updated the thread in a while, heres the latest. custom pressure plate cut out in my car clubs logo. courtesy of KrazyKutting :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that shit fye :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks dawg, im slowly getting there :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 13 2011, 07:31 AM~20327351
> *went out for a drive last night
> 
> 
> ...


CANT GET OVER HOW CLEAN AND ELEGANT THAT LAC LOOKS NOW THATS WHAT U THINK OF WEN PPL TALK ABOUT CADDY LUXURY


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 1 2011, 12:32 AM~20457305
> *CANT GET OVER HOW CLEAN AND ELEGANT THAT LAC LOOKS NOW THATS WHAT U THINK OF WEN PPL TALK ABOUT CADDY LUXURY
> *


thanks homie, thats exactly what i was going for


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

heres the most recent, taken yesterday at local show


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)

Car looks real clean man! Sweeet!
Any tips on were u can buy a grill like yours?
Its a C&C Right?
Mine dont need to be a C&C can be a copy to hehe


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

just look on layitlow in cadillac parts, o and clean pic


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bionic_@May 2 2011, 09:45 AM~20465280
> *Car looks real clean man! Sweeet!
> Any tips on were u can buy a grill like yours?
> Its a C&C Right?
> ...


thanks for the compliment  

oh and im actually selling this grill, gonna change things up. PM me if youre interested

its a low profile E&G grill


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 2 2011, 07:41 AM~20465261
> *heres the most recent, taken yesterday at local show
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 2 2011, 09:47 AM~20465287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie. havent seen you in a while, hows everything been?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

one more from yesterday


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 2 2011, 07:41 AM~20465261
> *heres the most recent, taken yesterday at local show
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic homie. ur ride has always been one of my fav.this car is just so well put together and details dont lack in it appearance. :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 2 2011, 10:53 AM~20465753
> *bad ass pic homie. ur ride has always been one of my fav.this car is just so well put together and details dont lack in it appearance. :wow:
> *


thanks homie. definitely one of my favorite pictures, couldnt have asked for a better angle of my car. hated the cones being there. so i got those edited out of the picture :cheesy: 










much better :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 2 2011, 11:33 AM~20465588
> *one more from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


good pic!!!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 2 2011, 02:42 PM~20468449
> *thanks homie. definitely one of my favorite pictures, couldnt have asked for a better angle of my car. hated the cones being there. so i got those edited out of the picture  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


dam that does look way better.lol.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 12 2011, 12:31 AM~20534552
> *dam that does look way better.lol.
> *


:yes: he should take the ricer out too :yes:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

out with the old...











in with the.............????












:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 12 2011, 02:23 PM~20537797
> *out with the old...
> 
> 
> ...


I think parking next to that ricer made you a little :loco: please tell me your not making a ram air??? :ugh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

bout to turbo charge that 4100 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 12 2011, 04:23 PM~20539114
> *bout to turbo charge that 4100 :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 12 2011, 01:23 PM~20537797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A SNAGGA PUSS FOUR YEAR OLD........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 12 2011, 11:23 AM~20537797
> *out with the old...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 12 2011, 02:23 PM~20539114
> *bout to turbo charge that 4100 :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT ALL THE ROOM TO PUT IN THE INTERCOOLER FOR THE TURBO. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 09:36 PM~20534592
> *:yes: he should take the ricer out too :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 12 2011, 07:29 PM~20540367
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT ALL THE ROOM TO PUT IN THE INTERCOOLER FOR THE TURBO. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


fuck it right? might as well twin turbo that mufucka


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 12 2011, 11:23 AM~20537797
> *out with the old...
> 
> 
> ...


I hope u put a O.G grille :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok i c you going texaz style with a bullhorn grill :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

heres a hint :biggrin:











dont mind the scratches etc, going to get re-chromed :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

just sold me E&G grill to an unexpected buyer, going all the way to sweeden :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 17 2011, 09:16 AM~20570146
> *just sold me E&G grill to an unexpected buyer, going all the way to sweeden  :0
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 13 2011, 10:42 AM~20544652
> *heres a hint :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 13 2011, 10:42 AM~20544652
> *heres a hint :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AWW SHIT THAT BOY GOT THAT HARD TO FIND SHIT, I WANT 1 BAD THO


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 17 2011, 01:54 PM~20571044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had to do it homie, been wanting one of these grills for a long time. :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 17 2011, 04:26 PM~20572461
> *had to do it homie, been wanting one of these grills for a long time.  :biggrin:
> *


It's gonna look good :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YOU DOING IT THEN, SHIT SEE IF BUDDY WANTS TO BUY MINE TO LOL


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+May 17 2011, 05:45 PM~20572511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol dont think he needs more than one for now. maybe he has a friend though, ill ask :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ask nicca i get to get that A grill :biggrin:


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 17 2011, 05:16 PM~20570146
> *just sold me E&G grill to an unexpected buyer, going all the way to sweeden  :0
> *


Cant wait man :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

so what brand is that grill you have now :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bionic+May 19 2011, 05:11 AM~20583933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


three letters for you. ASC


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 19 2011, 07:45 AM~20584633
> *im sure youre going to love it just as much as i did.
> three letters for you. ASC
> *


I GOT ONE OF THOSE TOO..  :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 13 2011, 07:42 AM~20544652
> *heres a hint :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 19 2011, 11:15 AM~20585153
> *
> *


:h5: i remember i tried buying that badge off of you lol


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 19 2011, 09:21 AM~20585203
> *:h5: i remember i tried buying that badge off of you lol
> *


YEAH I THOUGHT BOUT IT MAN BUT I JUST CANT TAKE IT OFF THE GRILL IT LOOKS NAKED W/ OUT IT. :happysad: ...I MEAN IF I SOLD THE BADGE ID HAVE TO SELL THE GRILL W/ IT.LOL...THAT ASC GONNA TAKE YOUR LAC TO A NEW LEVEL OF LUXURY. :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 19 2011, 11:25 AM~20585231
> *YEAH I THOUGHT BOUT IT MAN BUT I JUST CANT TAKE IT OFF THE GRILL IT LOOKS NAKED W/ OUT IT. :happysad: ...I MEAN IF I SOLD THE BADGE ID HAVE TO SELL THE GRILL W/ IT.LOL...THAT ASC GONNA TAKE YOUR LAC TO A NEW LEVEL OF LUXURY. :biggrin:
> *


believe me i understand, thats why i wanted the badge lol. im in the process of buying another one, hopefully i can get it for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 19 2011, 09:33 AM~20585286
> *believe me i understand, thats why i wanted the badge lol. im in the process of buying another one, hopefully i can get it for the right price  :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL MAN..WISH I HAD MORE ID SERIOUSLY WOULD JUST MAIL YOU ONE SO THAT WE CAN SE THAT ASC ON UR RIDE.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 19 2011, 11:37 AM~20585312
> *THATS COOL MAN..WISH I HAD MORE ID SERIOUSLY WOULD JUST MAIL YOU ONE SO THAT WE CAN SE THAT ASC ON UR RIDE.
> *


that would be awesome, but in return you'd have a check in the mail.  


gonna use the cash i got from selling my E&G to repair/rechrome the ASC, hopefully it will be mounted by the end of the month :biggrin: 


lots of progress to happen this summer, of course there will be many pics


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 19 2011, 09:48 AM~20585377
> *that would be awesome, but in return you'd have a check in the mail.
> gonna use the cash i got from selling my E&G to repair/rechrome the ASC, hopefully it will be mounted by the end of the month  :biggrin:
> lots of progress to happen this summer, of course there will be many pics
> *


ILL LOOK AROUND AND SEE WHATS COMES UP....YOU NEVER KNOW :0 .
YEAH I NEED TO MAYBE RE-CHROME MINE BUT ITS STILL SHINES.SO IT MIGHT NOT BE RIGHT AWAY. THE BARS ARE ANOTHER STORY, YOU SEE IN THE PIX I POSTED THE BARS WHERE THEY MEET AT THE TOP ITS KINDA BENT. IM GONNA MAKE A NEW SET IF BARS.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

check on these for me bro....dont forget


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

here you go slim, man thats taxin lol
tail lights


doubt i can get them any cheaper from Dubai, especially to have them shipped over here, but ill ask my brother in law to check em out


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 19 2011, 11:54 AM~20585428
> *ILL LOOK AROUND AND SEE WHATS COMES UP....YOU NEVER KNOW :0 .
> YEAH I NEED TO MAYBE RE-CHROME MINE BUT ITS STILL SHINES.SO IT MIGHT NOT BE RIGHT AWAY.  THE BARS ARE ANOTHER STORY, YOU SEE IN THE PIX I POSTED THE BARS WHERE THEY MEET AT THE TOP ITS KINDA BENT. IM GONNA MAKE A NEW SET IF BARS.
> *


custom bars? definitely looking forward to that  

if you find anything let me know


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 19 2011, 12:14 PM~20585147
> *I GOT ONE OF THOSE TOO..   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FOUND A SPY PIC OF THE WHOLE GRILL :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2011, 07:14 PM~20588624
> *FOUND A SPY PIC OF THE WHOLE GRILL :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, he gonna be doin it BIG :wow:

:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2011, 09:14 PM~20588624
> *FOUND A SPY PIC OF THE WHOLE GRILL :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


triple dog dare him to do it :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2011, 08:14 PM~20588624
> *FOUND A SPY PIC OF THE WHOLE GRILL :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: man you caught me! why you stalkin me dawg


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im the tmz version for layitlow lol :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 20 2011, 01:38 PM~20593604
> *im the tmz version for layitlow lol :cheesy:
> *


lol so that was you rustling around in the bushes, thought it was a squirrel :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 20 2011, 11:49 AM~20593655
> *lol so that was you rustling around in the bushes, thought it was a squirrel  :cheesy:
> *


DAM FUCKIN SQUIRRELS NOW KNOW HOW TO USE CAMERAS...FUCK. WHATS THIS WORLD COMMIN TO. :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 19 2011, 10:54 AM~20585736
> *custom bars? definitely looking forward to that
> 
> if you find anything let me know
> *


FO SHO I GOT YOU.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2011, 06:14 PM~20588624
> *FOUND A SPY PIC OF THE WHOLE GRILL :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:...FUCK PAPARAZZI SQUIRELS. :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i think that new grill will go GREAT with my new orangutan super poke 84zzz :h5:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

test fitted the new grill a few days ago 


























currently at the chromers getting re-plated. cant wait to see this thing shine :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> test fitted the new grill a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, gonna be real nice with some fresh chrome :yes: :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:worship:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Looks good, gonna be real nice with some fresh chrome :yes: :wow:


 sure hope so :x:


64 CRAWLING said:


> :worship:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got some more chrome done, ill post up pictures later tonight :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> got some more chrome done, ill post up pictures later tonight :biggrin:


:cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> test fitted the new grill a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man...love that asc.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

arabretard said:


> test fitted the new grill a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

as promised, pics of the new chrome stuff. all parker of course


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> looks good man...love that asc.


 thanks dawg. looks a little empty without the badge, but its starting to grow on me :biggrin: might just leave it that way


KAKALAK said:


> looking good bro!!!!!!!!!!


 ppreciate it homie


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> thanks dawg. looks a little empty without the badge, but its starting to grow on me :biggrin: might just leave it that way
> 
> ppreciate it homie


THAT 78 PARIS (JST GOT PAID) AINT GOT A BADGE N IT STILL LOOKS BAD ASS...LOL...WELL FOR THOSE WHO KNOW WHAT TYPE OF GRILL IT IS THEY DONT NEED A BADGE TO RECOGNIZE AN ASC.. BUT I DO SEE WHERE UR COMMING FROM WANTING THAT BADGE ON THERE.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> THAT 78 PARIS (JST GOT PAID) AINT GOT A BADGE N IT STILL LOOKS BAD ASS...LOL...WELL FOR THOSE WHO KNOW WHAT TYPE OF GRILL IT IS THEY DONT NEED A BADGE TO RECOGNIZE AN ASC.. BUT I DO SEE WHERE UR COMMING FROM WANTING THAT BADGE ON THERE.


word that guys car is badass, an inspiration for the rest of us. 

i think im gonna leave the grill badge-less. looks more boss :biggrin: lol


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> word that guys car is badass, an inspiration for the rest of us.
> 
> i think im gonna leave the grill badge-less. looks more boss :biggrin: lol


HANDS DOWN BEST ONE OUT RIGHT NOW I THINK...IMA GET MY HANDS ON ONE OF THOSE SOONER OR LATER....THERE YOU GO NOW YOUR THINKIN LIKE A BOSS...IM NOT GONNA LIE I MIGHT DO THAT TOO.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: love those grills


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

Coast One said:


> :thumbsup: love those grills


YOU NEED ONE ON THAT LAC HOMIE...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Coast One said:


> :thumbsup: love those grills


 thanks dawg. best grill ever made for these cadillacs 


ricardo labrador said:


> YOU NEED ONE ON THAT LAC HOMIE...


 yes that would complete coast's car!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> HANDS DOWN BEST ONE OUT RIGHT NOW I THINK...IMA GET MY HANDS ON ONE OF THOSE SOONER OR LATER....THERE YOU GO NOW YOUR THINKIN LIKE A BOSS...IM NOT GONNA LIE I MIGHT DO THAT TOO.


if you take that fleetwood badge off ill take it off your hands LOL


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> thanks dawg. best grill ever made for these cadillacs
> 
> yes that would complete coast's car!


IT WOULD REALLY SET THAT FRONT END OFF.IVE ALWAYS WAS A BIG FAN OF THESE ASC GRILLS. I WAS WAITING FOR THE DAY I FOUND ONE. I HAD THE E&G BUT I REALLY WASNT FEELIN IT AT ALL. I ALMOST GAVE UP ON GETTIN A GRILL THEN I CAME UP...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> if you take that fleetwood badge off ill take it off your hands LOL


YOU MIGHT GET LUCKY....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i dont really like the E&G style to tuff, i like the cc style grill and the acs or the stock 90 grill to


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> YOU MIGHT GET LUCKY....


 :h5:


64 CRAWLING said:


> i dont really like the E&G style to tuff, i like the cc style grill and the acs or the stock 90 grill to


i like em all honestly. i bought the E&G i had a few years back cause that was the only grill i knew about. after being on this website i learned a few things


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)

A big thank you from the other side of the Big sea!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got a chrome 1 with gold bars great condition spread to your freinds over there lol


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Bionic said:


> A big thank you from the other side of the Big sea!


glad you like it my friend! youre probably the first person in Sweden with a grill like that :0


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

Bionic said:


> A big thank you from the other side of the Big sea!


THATS CLEAN HOMIE..:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i got a chrome 1 with gold bars great condition spread to your freinds over there lol


I GOT 5 ON IT.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i got a chrome 1 with gold bars great condition spread to your freinds over there lol


:0 :0  how much :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i changed my mine lol


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i changed my mine lol


lol messed up!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

for anyone who cares to know, gonna have some nice updates to share in a week


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

arabretard said:


> lol messed up!


i 4 got a was going with a gold chrome look, i had a eye on a acs grill but its all chrome ill just stick to what i got


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

arabretard said:


> for anyone who cares to know, gonna have some nice updates to share in a week


:thumbsup:hno:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

A week?? C'mon man


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> for anyone who cares to know, gonna have some nice updates to share in a week


:run:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> for anyone who cares to know, gonna have some nice updates to share in a week


:cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i changed my mine lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:|:|


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

so its official, dropped off the car at the hydraulic shop this morning. finally going down!:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> so its official, dropped off the car at the hydraulic shop this morning. finally going down!:biggrin: :biggrin:


:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT ITS REALLY GOING DOWN NOW!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

arabretard said:


> so its official, dropped off the car at the hydraulic shop this morning. finally going down!:biggrin: :biggrin:


you mean to tell me that ride wasnt even juiced  poser  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn server


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> :cheesy:


 :h5:


64 CRAWLING said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT ITS REALLY GOING DOWN NOW!!


 yes sir! im excited counting down the days til i get to hit the switch again. been way too many years


KAKALAK said:


> you mean to tell me that ride wasnt even juiced  poser  :biggrin:


pfft you didnt know? did i say the hydraulic shop? i meant to say the airbag shop :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos cuttin it?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

lone star said:


> whos cuttin it?


John @ Shortys


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

the tear down has been started. im only going to reinforce the stress points of the car. no need for any extra support as i will not be 3-wheeling or hopping at all, simple lay and play setup 

the frame has been ground down to allow the reinforcements to be in place.

































dont mind the over spray/dirty undercarriage. all that is going to be taken care of soon enough


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i come in this topic every so often hoping to hear.... its getting lifted. 

hell yea! :thumbsup:

no hopping or 3 wheeling... you say that now lol


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Coast One said:


> no hopping or 3 wheeling... you say that now lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:aint that the truth


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Coast One said:


> i come in this topic every so often hoping to hear.... its getting lifted.
> 
> hell yea! :thumbsup:
> 
> no hopping or 3 wheeling... you say that now lol


the time has finally arrived, im super excited. i wont 3 wheel for sure, going with 10s in the rear.

as far as hopping, might do a little chipping to break the springs in :biggrin:



alex75 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:aint that the truth


lol only time will tell. finger might get itchy one day :roflmao:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

A Homie Nice _Caddy_ that shyts hella clean


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

arabretard said:


> John @ Shortys


 gonna be nice. you wont be disappointed.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

no 3 wheel what?:loco::buttkick::biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> A Homie Nice _Caddy_ that shyts hella clean


 thanks homie


lone star said:


> gonna be nice. you wont be disappointed.


 yea he did my setup in another car as well. his work is top notch in my opinion.


64 CRAWLING said:


> no 3 wheel what?:loco::buttkick::biggrin:


:no: with the price of tires i cant afford to :rofl:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

u a baller u should have a set of 4 on back up just cuz, i know i do lol


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> u a baller u should have a set of 4 on back up just cuz, i know i do lol


 lol aint no ballin around here, just a budget.  got one spare set of FR380s, but dont wanna break those out for at least a year


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got a chance to paint a few of my batteries today. ive never done this before, so thought id start with 2 just to experiment and see how well they turn out. in my opinion, not too shabby :biggrin:

before:








first coat:








after:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

be sure to scuff up and spray with an adhesion promoter 1st :yes:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i cleaned them up with a SOS pad to remove any grime and dirt that was on em. let em dry over night then wiped em down with some rubbing alcohol to get any thing that was left. did about 10 lite coats to make sure everything was evenly done.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

came out good... are you going to clear coat them?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

not too sure, didnt even think about clearing them. not a bad idea though


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> got a chance to paint a few of my batteries today. ive never done this before, so thought id start with 2 just to experiment and see how well they turn out. in my opinion, not too shabby :biggrin:
> 
> before:
> 
> ...


Nice, looks like you went with the interior color? It's gonna look good :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> lol aint no ballin around here, just a budget.  got one spare set of FR380s, but dont wanna break those out for at least a year


good reason to not 3 wheel!

Sounds like youre reinforcing enough to hop it. Only thing besides stress points Id do if youre going to hop is weld washers or plates to the lower a-arm mounts and reweld the brackets to the frame better and hammer down the top a-arm bump stop pad area on the frame and weld all the way around the upper mount the best you can. Then your set for a foot or 2 of hopping :biggrin:

Good to see it gettin juiced, im sure it will be top notch like the rest of the build :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Nice, looks like you went with the interior color? It's gonna look good :yes: :cheesy:


 yes sir same color! heres a better picture 










CoupeDTS said:


> good reason to not 3 wheel!
> 
> Sounds like youre reinforcing enough to hop it. Only thing besides stress points Id do if youre going to hop is weld washers or plates to the lower a-arm mounts and reweld the brackets to the frame better and hammer down the top a-arm bump stop pad area on the frame and weld all the way around the upper mount the best you can. Then your set for a foot or 2 of hopping :biggrin:
> 
> Good to see it gettin juiced, im sure it will be top notch like the rest of the build :thumbsup:


some good information there. you wouldnt think the mounts would need to be re-welded, but thats GM for ya lol


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> yes sir same color! heres a better picture
> 
> some good information there. you wouldnt think the mounts would need to be re-welded, but thats GM for ya lol


G bodys are worse, they pull out of the frame even on chippers in a short time. Caddys hold up better but its just a good idea to reweld those spots. Then thats pretty much the bad areas. Im assuming you have reinforced uppers and lower? havent been in here awhile so I havent checked. I got part numbers for longer front and rear brake lines if you ever need them too.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> G bodys are worse, they pull out of the frame even on chippers in a short time. Caddys hold up better but its just a good idea to reweld those spots. Then thats pretty much the bad areas. Im assuming you have reinforced uppers and lower? havent been in here awhile so I havent checked. I got part numbers for longer front and rear brake lines if you ever need them too.


im not doing my lowers right now, just reinforcing/extended/molding my uppers. over the winter im gonna take everything apart to chrome and thats when i plan on reinforcing the lowers as well as the rear uppers and lowers


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> yes sir same color! heres a better picture


Much better picture, shows the color, at first they looked real dark :wow:

Nice work homie, makes me want to paint mine :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i like thatttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Much better picture, shows the color, at first they looked real dark :wow:
> 
> Nice work homie, makes me want to paint mine :yes:


x2 :yes: looks alot better with this picture


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Lovely :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> no 3 wheel what?:loco::buttkick::biggrin:


man it may sound crazy but I like watching other fools hit 3 wheel but I wont ever do that shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

arabretard said:


> yes sir same color! heres a better picture


damn that looks bad ass!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

just got back from the shop, figured id post up some pictures :biggrin:

drivers side

















passenger side 








front driver. thats not a goop of metal by the ears. thats where the metal was cut to be curved around the frame.








rest of the front drivers side








looking good on the lift


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> just got back from the shop, figured id post up some pictures :biggrin:
> 
> drivers side
> 
> ...


Nice progress :thumbsup: 

How long till you're hittin switches? :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Much better picture, shows the color, at first they looked real dark :wow:
> 
> Nice work homie, makes me want to paint mine :yes:


 thanks homie. the batteries i had werent exactly clean, so i had no choice but to paint em lol :cheesy:


64 CRAWLING said:


> i like thatttt


 :h5:


KAKALAK said:


> x2 :yes: looks alot better with this picture


 yea that light tan look should match the interior pretty well 


4DA702 said:


> Lovely :thumbsup:


 thanks homie


Skim said:


> damn that looks bad ass!


 thanks dawg. your 64 is super clean. anxiously waiting to see that 61 complete 


dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Nice progress :thumbsup:
> 
> How long till you're hittin switches? :biggrin:


 hopefully in 2 weeks or so :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Skim said:


> man it may sound crazy but I like watching other fools hit 3 wheel but I wont ever do that shit.


thats funny :rofl: You can always get the newbs to abuse their shit and keep your shit safe and sound :yes:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Lookin good homie!!! Can't wait to see it in action...........:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> hopefully in 2 weeks or so :biggrin:


Nice, not too long at all :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> thats funny :rofl: You can always get the newbs to abuse their shit and keep your shit safe and sound :yes:


 my abusive days are over. i had my fun with my cutlass, now its time for a clean grown man car :biggrin:


dj short dog said:


> Lookin good homie!!! Can't wait to see it in action...........:thumbsup:


 thanks dawg, you will definitely get a call when its ready to hit the streets!


LacN_Thru said:


> Nice, not too long at all :cheesy:


 nah Shortys Hydraulics is really quick with their work, and its excellent work as well. cant beat that :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

yeah i had my fun with my LS also. on to a grown man car too.......uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> thats funny :rofl: You can always get the newbs to abuse their shit and keep your shit safe and sound :yes:


THATS SO TRUE..LMAO:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> THATS SO TRUE..LMAO:rofl:


:yes: :h5:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> yeah i had my fun with my LS also. on to a grown man car too.......uffin::thumbsup:


 :h5:


ricardo labrador said:


> THATS SO TRUE..LMAO:rofl:


 we were all newbs at one point tearing up our first lowriders. i was one switch happy fucker when i first had my cutlass lifted lol :biggrin:


KAKALAK said:


> :yes: :h5:


:h5:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

just ordered a new toy :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> just ordered a new toy :cheesy:




just connect everything and have everything set first before you flip the switch on and you wont be one of those in the hydro forum asking why you keep blowing fuses lol. Disconnect your ground, set it on 5 amps and leave it all night for a good healthy charge or quick charge 10 amps for a couple hours. Ive had mine 4 years and the same batteries for 7 years and no problems if you do things right  fully charged batts are up in the 13.0-13.3 volts and I never let mine get below 12.4, thats when you start running into problems with batts solenoids and dumps


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> just connect everything and have everything set first before you flip the switch on and you wont be one of those in the hydro forum asking why you keep blowing fuses lol. Disconnect your ground, set it on 5 amps and leave it all night for a good healthy charge or quick charge 10 amps for a couple hours. Ive had mine 4 years and *the same batteries for 7 years* and no problems if you do things right  fully charged batts are up in the 13.0-13.3 volts and I never let mine get below 12.4, thats when you start running into problems with batts solenoids and dumps


Damn :wow: ! What type of batteries? I've always been too cheap and have used refurbs, never got more then 2 years outta a set though 


arabretard said:


> nah Shortys Hydraulics is really quick with their work, and its excellent work as well. cant beat that :biggrin:


I've heard plenty of good things about them, should turn out nice, 2 weeks is a pretty good turnaround too :thumbsup:


arabretard said:


> we were all newbs at one point tearing up our first lowriders. i was one switch happy fucker when i first had my cutlass lifted lol :biggrin:


I'm still tearing up mine :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Damn :wow: ! What type of batteries? I've always been too cheap and have used refurbs, never got more then 2 years outta a set though
> :


lol thats what i hear. I bought these brand new for $50 a piece back then no core. I think shipmate brand 1100cca. Its 7 or 8 years Ive had them I cant remember. But i think theyve lasted so long because I always keep them between 12.4 and fully charged. Definately worth the money Id say :yes:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> just connect everything and have everything set first before you flip the switch on and you wont be one of those in the hydro forum asking why you keep blowing fuses lol. Disconnect your ground, set it on 5 amps and leave it all night for a good healthy charge or quick charge 10 amps for a couple hours. Ive had mine 4 years and the same batteries for 7 years and no problems if you do things right  fully charged batts are up in the 13.0-13.3 volts and I never let mine get below 12.4, thats when you start running into problems with batts solenoids and dumps


ive never used a multi battery charger before so thats good info. im gonna be running two banks, 48v each. im assuming i connect either + or - to batt #1, then the other to batt #4?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Damn :wow: ! What type of batteries? I've always been too cheap and have used refurbs, never got more then 2 years outta a set though
> 
> I've heard plenty of good things about them, should turn out nice, 2 weeks is a pretty good turnaround too :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm still tearing up mine :biggrin: :rofl:


yea might be a little more than 2 weeks. thinking about adding a few extra tasks to the list 

cant decide if i wanna go with accumulators or not :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> ive never used a multi battery charger before so thats good info. im gonna be running two banks, 48v each. im assuming i connect either + or - to batt #1, then the other to batt #4?


the - goes on the - post that is going to the ground disconnect (disconnect the ground always) and the + goes to the post on the last battery that is going to the solenoids to power the pump, should be one on the first battery and one on the last. People call batteries 1 2 3 4 different ways so the way I said it should be more clear for ya. 



arabretard said:


> yea might be a little more than 2 weeks. thinking about adding a few extra tasks to the list
> 
> cant decide if i wanna go with accumulators or not :dunno:


You DEFINATELY will!! Bouncy rides :thumbsdown: Everyone Ive known to get accumes I love the look on their face its like the invention of air conditioning, its a huge convenience!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> yea might be a little more than 2 weeks. thinking about adding a few extra tasks to the list
> 
> cant decide if i wanna go with accumulators or not :dunno:


Might as well, now's the time, I hate doin shit twice :thumbsdown:

Go accumies, I need to get me some, I can't tell you how many times my head has bounced off the moonroof track since there's a little less headroom :uh: :banghead:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> the - goes on the - post that is going to the ground disconnect (disconnect the ground always) and the + goes to the post on the last battery that is going to the solenoids to power the pump, should be one on the first battery and one on the last. People call batteries 1 2 3 4 different ways so the way I said it should be more clear for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> You DEFINATELY will!! Bouncy rides :thumbsdown: Everyone Ive known to get accumes I love the look on their face its like the invention of air conditioning, its a huge convenience!


 thanks for the explanation, clarified a lot of things that i was curious about. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


LacN_Thru said:


> Might as well, now's the time, I hate doin shit twice :thumbsdown:
> 
> Go accumies, I need to get me some, I can't tell you how many times my head has bounced off the moonroof track since there's a little less headroom :uh: :banghead:


 lol lucky for me in short so i wont be hitting my head against the ceiling anytime soon :cheesy:


ive had accumes on my old car, and the ride definitely was much much better. guess i should make a decision within the next day or so whether or not im gonna add em. i kinda like the bounce :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Damn :wow: ! What type of batteries? I've always been too cheap and have used refurbs, never got more then 2 years outta a set though
> 
> I've heard plenty of good things about them, should turn out nice, 2 weeks is a pretty good turnaround too :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm still tearing up mine :biggrin: :rofl:


x2 on the blem batteries. Ive had 5 for 3 years and 1 for 4 and 3 just took a shit on me. but I think I paid 35 bucks a piece so i wasnt out much. Just picked up 2 but still 1 more


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> thanks for the explanation, clarified a lot of things that i was curious about. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> lol lucky for me in short so i wont be hitting my head against the ceiling anytime soon :cheesy:
> 
> ...


I like the bounce of stock springs in the back or stock front springs used in back but 2 tons in the back NO WAY :nosad: I dont consider that a bounce, thats just tire bounce your getting


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wouldnt do accums. i dont think ill run accums anymore. i used to be big fan of them but last couple times went thru cylinder seals like crazy. now i use front spring cut down in the rear, ride is good , has a little bounce, which is good. IMO.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

lone star said:


> i wouldnt do accums. i dont think ill run accums anymore. i used to be big fan of them but last couple times went thru cylinder seals like crazy. now i use front spring cut down in the rear, ride is good , has a little bounce, which is good. IMO.


really? How long did you drive on them that they wore out? That is the downside. Ive had my bmh triple seal cylinders for 2 1/2 years of driving about 3000 miles and they were still sealed. I dont have the big accumes tho mine are smaller and dont flex as much as those big ones...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> :h5:


 install coming out clean. don't run accum. just get you a big titty chic with a wife beater on inthe passager seat with no bra while cruising an you'll understand why you didn't get accum.......:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

lone star said:


> i wouldnt do accums. i dont think ill run accums anymore. i used to be big fan of them but last couple times went thru cylinder seals like crazy. now i use front spring cut down in the rear, ride is good , has a little bounce, which is good. IMO.


 thats part of the reason im thinking about avoiding them. you start having oil leaking down the cylinders, makes a mess on the rear end. ive heard of a lot of people using the front cylinders in the rear, might have to look into that.


CoupeDTS said:


> really? How long did you drive on them that they wore out? That is the downside. Ive had my bmh triple seal cylinders for 2 1/2 years of driving about 3000 miles and they were still sealed. I dont have the big accumes tho mine are smaller and dont flex as much as those big ones...


 ive only had experience with some "non-parker" accumes, so i couldnt tell you how well parker ones work. if i decided to run accumes this time they would definitely be parker though 

in 2.5 years my car will have a lot more cruise time than just 3000 miles. thats about a years worth right there 


Coca Pearl said:


> install coming out clean. don't run accum. just get you a big titty chic with a wife beater on inthe passager seat with no bra while cruising an you'll understand why you didn't get accum.......:biggrin:


:bowrofl: thats the best argument against accumes ive ever heard. she might give her self a black eye if theyre big enough :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

pics please :naughty:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> thats part of the reason im thinking about avoiding them.
> :bowrofl: thats the best argument against accumes ive ever heard. she might give her self a black eye if theyre big enough :biggrin:


 that's way i didn't run accum on my LS..........:thumbsup::thumbsup: i would take them on a long cruise and then go cruise on a bumpy street...........:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> really? How long did you drive on them that they wore out? That is the downside. Ive had my bmh triple seal cylinders for 2 1/2 years of driving about 3000 miles and they were still sealed. I dont have the big accumes tho mine are smaller and dont flex as much as those big ones...


 yessir. and we are talking in less than 50 miles. i had accumulators on my 60 cv, and wore seals out twice in 100 miles. and changing those cylinders was a pain because u had to take off the skirts and unzip the top and make a mess with oil. i finally gave up on them and ran stock springs. had them on a caddy coupe and the dam rear end would lean when i turned (brand new "Hydroholics) which were parkers.....just not for me anymore. im good with soft springs and no accums. run 72 to the back and front and have a good seesaw front back


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

lone star said:


> yessir. and we are talking in less than 50 miles. i had accumulators on my 60 cv, and wore seals out twice in 100 miles. and changing those cylinders was a pain because u had to take off the skirts and unzip the top and make a mess with oil. i finally gave up on them and ran stock springs. had them on a caddy coupe and the dam rear end would lean when i turned (brand new "Hydroholics) which were parkers.....just not for me anymore. im good with soft springs and no accums. run 72 to the back and front and have a good seesaw front back


sounds good.

thats why i mentioned my accumes were smaller parkers, so they dont give as much. Some people mention they hit the switch 5 times before the back raises, mine are smaller its more like the 2nd hit on 36v it comes up. Plus the bigger accume the more the back end moves the more wear on the seals. IDK, Ive thought about switched to front springs too I dont have anything against that either.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> sounds good.
> 
> thats why i mentioned my accumes were smaller parkers, so they dont give as much. Some people mention they hit the switch 5 times before the back raises, mine are smaller its more like the 2nd hit on 36v it comes up. Plus the bigger accume the more the back end moves the more wear on the seals. IDK, Ive thought about switched to front springs too I dont have anything against that either.


 how well do the front springs hold up in the rear? i know they are softer so are there any problems with the springs cracking under all the extra weight in the back?

if i can avoid running accumes by using stock front springs and shocks id rather do that


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

even the weight of the batteries and pumps is still less than an engine. 8 batteries I guess your getting pretty close. Still, there will be less weight on them then what they had up front or close to.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

yea i suppose thats a good point, think im gonna try out the front springs for a while. whats the worst that could happen? cracked spring that makes my whole car collapse to one side fucking up the rest of my suspension and potentially damaging the rear quarter and chipping my paint? i think ill take my chances lol :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> yea i suppose thats a good point, think im gonna try out the front springs for a while. whats the worst that could happen? cracked spring that makes my whole car collapse to one side fucking up the rest of my suspension and potentially damaging the rear quarter and chipping my paint? i think ill take my chances lol :cheesy:


lol. i dont even think that kind of metal can crack. its treated iron that takes crazy pressures just to bend. youll be fine. if your worried about old rusty springs just buy a new set, they dont cost much.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

just gonna be a lay and play setup too, so i dont think anything out of the ordinary will happen. not like im gonna hop the back or anything lol


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

This mofo aint playing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> This mofo aint playing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 sure aint homie. this lac is finally gonna come out to play


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

small update. passed by Shortys earlier today and snapped a couple pics of the progress.

front passenger side is done!


















one arm down, one more to go! extended 1" :biggrin:









suspension should be done in a few days, after that the trunk is gonna get some attention


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> small update. passed by Shortys earlier today and snapped a couple pics of the progress.
> 
> front passenger side is done!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looking good man. cant wait to see it ill put back together.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

arabretard said:


> sure aint homie. this lac is finally gonna come out to play


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

still waiting....


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

arabretard said:


> small update. passed by Shortys earlier today and snapped a couple pics of the progress.
> 
> front passenger side is done!
> 
> ...


 get down homie u doing any chrome to the undies?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> get down homie u doing any chrome to the undies?


 Nah no chrome yet. For the time being its all going to get painted black. Undercarriage looks like trash now, but will be getting cleaned up soon


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

arabretard said:


> Nah no chrome yet. For the time being its all going to get painted black. Undercarriage looks like trash now, but will be getting cleaned up soon


Im glad Im not the only one :happysad:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Im glad Im not the only one :happysad:


believe me homie, after looking at builds like coast's, nate's, fleetwoodcoupe's, and 84caddy's, i feel embarrassed posting up pics of my undercarriage looking like that  overspray, dirt, grime and rust dont look good :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

arabretard said:


> believe me homie, after looking at builds like coast's, nate's, fleetwoodcoupe's, and 84caddy's, i feel embarrassed posting up pics of my undercarriage looking like that  overspray, dirt, grime and rust dont look good :thumbsdown:


x2, I got some sand from work and 1 weekend Im going to get under there and sand blast and then spray it. Thinking about dropping my gas tank and spraying that white :dunno: Its got to look better than black :dunno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

im probably going to color match my gas tank as well, with some chrome straps  thats part of my plan for the winter breakdown


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:yes:
just some paint and a little bit of chrome makes a WORLD of difference. All I got here is straps and rear end cover upper and lower arms new exhaust and some new polished brake lines and all that stuff dont cost a whole lot. Problem is I like the look of my car laid out but at shows and stuff I gotta raise her up to show off the underneath cuz thats pretty much what everyones interested in :happysad: If your just lay and play and not goin too high I wouldnt even worry about chrome trailing arms at all cuz you wont see em. idk youll figure out whats best for yours. The front end is a whole nother beast. without removing the engine the frame will always be partially painted. I say just spend money and time on things people will see and worry about the rest later.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

i was going to do a color combo to but ended up sending every thing to the chrome shop now i cant stop sending shit :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> i was going to do a color combo to but ended up sending every thing to the chrome shop now i cant stop sending shit :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Paint and a lil chrome is nice, but you can't beat the chromed out look :yes: . You gonna do them tailpipes?

However, looking back, the next build I do, I will be powder coating more parts and chroming less


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CHROME UNDIES IS ALWAYS A PLUS BUT IF YOUR WHOLE UNDER CAR IS CLEAN, ITS CLEAN LOL I WANT TO DO MY WHOLE UNDERSIDE OF MINE BLACK FOR RIGHT NOW UNTILL I CAN AFFORD THAT CHROME BILL


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

LacN_Thru said:


> Paint and a lil chrome is nice, but you can't beat the chromed out look :yes: . You gonna do them tailpipes?
> 
> However, looking back, the next build I do, I will be powder coating more parts and chroming less


ya thats next to do on my to do list just stacking my chips got a 3700 int bill need to pay first


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN I CAN GET MY WHOLE INT DONE WITH MATERIAL FOR 800-1000 OVER HERE


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

also consider tan instead of black.  Heres a homie of mines caddy arms. With the chrome ball joints they look very good. Just as good as chrome in a way, as long as theres some chrome I think it looks good.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> ya thats next to do on my to do list just stacking my chips got a 3700 int bill need to pay first


:thumbsup:
You gonna be killin em :wow: 


64 CRAWLING said:


> DAMN I CAN GET MY WHOLE INT DONE WITH MATERIAL FOR 800-1000 OVER HERE


Seats, door panels, everything?

Thats crazy cheap, you know what they say, you get what you pay for. I've seen a couple interiors on here that are freshly done that they obviously didn't pay much cuz there's wrinkles in the vinyl all over. To most you might not notice, but having worked at an interior shop for 4 years, you notice that type of shit, drives me nuts :biggrin: . Ain't no way you can do it for a grand and have it look good AND be making money off the job as an upholsterer. But hey, if you can find someone who wants to make peanuts off the job, more power to ya :yes: :thumbsup: 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS EVERYTHANG,WHAT EVER KINDA MATERIAL BUT GOTTA ADD ON IF YOU WANT CUSTOM STICH THO LOL, HE DO GOOD WORK,HE BEEN IN MAGS LIKE RIDES MAGAZINE AND ALL


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THATS EVERYTHANG,WHAT EVER KINDA MATERIAL BUT GOTTA ADD ON IF YOU WANT CUSTOM STICH THO LOL, HE DO GOOD WORK,HE BEEN IN MAGS LIKE RIDES MAGAZINE AND ALL


Like I said, that's crack head prices, if he's doin good work he should be charging more, works out nicely for you though :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> Like I said, that's crack head prices, if he's doin good work he should be charging more, works out nicely for you though :biggrin:


HES ONLY A 1 MAN CREW THO THATS THE ONLY DOWN FALL, HE DID MY BUDDYS BOX AND MY 64 INTERIOR REALLY NICE WORK, SHIT HE MITE BE A CRACK HEAD I DONT GIVE A FUCK,THEY DO GOOD WORK TO LOL


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> DAMN I CAN GET MY WHOLE INT DONE WITH MATERIAL FOR 800-1000 OVER HERE


dam!!!!! homie u got the hook up i wraped the hole car plus trunk they do kick ass :thumbsup::thumbsup:work


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> :yes:
> just some paint and a little bit of chrome makes a WORLD of difference. All I got here is straps and rear end cover upper and lower arms new exhaust and some new polished brake lines and all that stuff dont cost a whole lot. Problem is I like the look of my car laid out but at shows and stuff I gotta raise her up to show off the underneath cuz thats pretty much what everyones interested in :happysad: If your just lay and play and not goin too high I wouldnt even worry about chrome trailing arms at all cuz you wont see em. idk youll figure out whats best for yours. The front end is a whole nother beast. without removing the engine the frame will always be partially painted. I say just spend money and time on things people will see and worry about the rest later.


that gas tank looks good like that. was even thinking about chroming the gas tank and gold plating the straps. not sure which route im gonna go with just yet, i got another 6 months to decide :biggrin:

heres what im thinking to go with:
painted gas tank(white), chrome straps
chrome rear end w/ gold cover
boxed/molded trailing arms chromed
chrome brake drums etc..

hopefully it turns out nice :happysad:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> i was going to do a color combo to but ended up sending every thing to the chrome shop now i cant stop sending shit :thumbsup::thumbsup:


i know that feeling homie, its like an addiction. once you start its very hard to stop. i love going to the chrome shop and picking up fresh work


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> that gas tank looks good like that. was even thinking about chroming the gas tank and gold plating the straps. not sure which route im gonna go with just yet, i got another 6 months to decide :biggrin:
> 
> heres what im thinking to go with:
> painted gas tank(white), chrome straps
> ...


That would look nice  . You could even get the tank gold leafed like your roof to match :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> CHROME UNDIES IS ALWAYS A PLUS BUT IF YOUR WHOLE UNDER CAR IS CLEAN, ITS CLEAN LOL I WANT TO DO MY WHOLE UNDERSIDE OF MINE BLACK FOR RIGHT NOW UNTILL I CAN AFFORD THAT CHROME BILL


 i feel ya homie, chrome is getting more expensive too. all the chemicals etc they use during the process are going up in price 


LacN_Thru said:


> That would look nice  . You could even get the tank gold leafed like your roof to match :0


now theres an idea :h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> that gas tank looks good like that. was even thinking about chroming the gas tank and gold plating the straps. not sure which route im gonna go with just yet, i got another 6 months to decide :biggrin:
> 
> heres what im thinking to go with:
> painted gas tank(white), chrome straps
> ...


now thats big dog status :biggrin:
mine could look better, the clear didnt come out right on it so its not too shiny but around here it far beyond anybody elses black greasy undies :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gold underneath wont last long if u drive it, but i said do gold gas tank straps, rear end cover. and a gold sway bay....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> now thats big dog status :biggrin:
> mine could look better, the clear didnt come out right on it so its not too shiny but around here it far beyond anybody elses black greasy undies :happysad:


 lol we all started with black greasy undies 



lone star said:


> gold underneath wont last long if u drive it, but i said do gold gas tank straps, rear end cover. and a gold sway bay....


 i knew i forgot something! the gold sway bar! :biggrin:

i do plan on driving the car a lot, gonna have plenty of miles on it. ill have to keep up with cleaning the gold to extend the life of it.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

arabretard said:


> i know that feeling homie, its like an addiction. once you start its very hard to stop. i love going to the chrome shop and picking up fresh work


i know thats rt homie started off i thought i was only going to send my upper and lower a arms and rearend got thoes back and its been on ever since took the car apart last year so i just been sending every thing i could to the chrome shop im pretty much done on the undies working on the motor now hopping to get the rest of my chrome back for my motor this weekend:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Coast One said:


> i come in this topic every so often hoping to hear.... its getting lifted.
> 
> hell yea! :thumbsup:
> 
> *no hopping or 3 wheeling*... you say that now lol


Sounds like something i heard from you just as your caddy was getting finished.. yet two saturdays ago you were swingin it pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> gold underneath wont last long if u drive it, but i said do gold gas tank straps, rear end cover. and a gold sway bay....


not sure if it would work or not. if you can clear coat the gold plated parts so it can loast longer.....:dunno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

passed by Shortys again today, getting closer :biggrin:

spring pockets all done. look pretty sturdy :biggrin:

















reinforcements painted by the shop. everything else will be painted/cleaned up by me at a later date. 








front drivers side is back together 

















front passenger side is back together as well



























the rack and pumps are getting installed as we speak. stay tuned until tomorrow for pictures of the main event


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

pro-balls and rear cylinders installed 

















Gabriel shocks and stock front springs should keep the rear of this car riding pretty smooth 








super deep cups in the rear so i can sit nice and loooowwwwwwwwww 








on to the trunk....








reinforced underneath the battery tray to prevent any mishaps








the front plates of the pump racks look black, but they are definitely chrome 








pump #1

















pump #2

















and the main event 


























:0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

damn I was just gonna come in here and say is this damn car cut yet!? good stuff


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOVIN THE BACKING PLATES, YOU KEEPING THE INTERIOR IN THE TRUNK HUH,IM ALWAYS SCARED THAT BITCH GOING TO CATCH ON FIRE LOL


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

good update homie. cant wait till its done =D


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

brett said:


> damn I was just gonna come in here and say is this damn car cut yet!? good stuff


 thanks dawg. im tryin to get on your level


64 CRAWLING said:


> LOVIN THE BACKING PLATES, YOU KEEPING THE INTERIOR IN THE TRUNK HUH,IM ALWAYS SCARED THAT BITCH GOING TO CATCH ON FIRE LOL


 lol if the setup is installed properly shouldnt have to worry about a fire 

im thinking about painting the center of the tank black, so the custom pressure plate pops more. opinions?


airmax said:


> good update homie. cant wait till its done =D


 word me either. couldnt have done it without your help :h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> im thinking about painting the center of the tank black, so the custom pressure plate pops more. opinions?


i would kep it as is......


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

lone star said:


> gold underneath wont last long if u drive it, but i said do gold gas tank straps, rear end cover. and a gold sway bay....


Gold could always be clear coated.. will last longer without fading.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PAINT THE TANKS SAME COLOR AS THE CAR?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

arabretard said:


> thanks dawg. im tryin to get on your level
> 
> shit man , my level thats funny ... you got me all day ,I havent done shit to my car and the setup is out


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

arabretard said:


> thanks dawg. im tryin to get on your level
> 
> lol if the setup is installed properly shouldnt have to worry about a fire
> 
> ...


If you want to paint the tank.. paint it to match the car so it all mixes up nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

arabretard said:


> word me either. couldnt have done it without your help :h5:


 even though thats only 10% true...i like it  i really just pushed you in the right direction.
i have a few friends that know how to build a car the 100% right way, with full attn to detail, and you my friend are near the top of the list. im just happy i could watch you grow homie. 

i vote for painting black, even though its gonna be the only thing it will look good mang.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> PAINT THE TANKS SAME COLOR AS THE CAR?


 i was thinking about that, but would rather keep the tanks chrome



brett said:


> shit man , my level thats funny ... you got me all day ,I havent done shit to my car and the setup is out


 itll come back together one day. im sure when the setup goes back in its gonna be better than ever 



4DA702 said:


> If you want to paint the tank.. paint it to match the car so it all mixes up nicely :thumbsup:


 i dont want to paint the whole tank black, just the area directly behind the pressure plate. the tank will still be chrome, but behind the plate is black so the chrome pops more.



airmax said:


> even though thats only 10% true...i like it  i really just pushed you in the right direction.
> i have a few friends that know how to build a car the 100% right way, with full attn to detail, and you my friend are near the top of the list. im just happy i could watch you grow homie.
> 
> i vote for painting black, even though its gonna be the only thing it will look good mang.


thanks for the props dawg, were gonna be dippin down the blvd real soon 


i think im gonna take a piece of black paper and put it behind the plate to get an idea of what its gonna look like. seems like the simplest solution to make my mind up.


on another note, stay tuned until tomorrow evening for more pictures. thats when im picking the car up :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

................:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> i was thinking about that, but would rather keep the tanks chrome
> 
> 
> itll come back together one day. im sure when the setup goes back in its gonna be better than ever
> ...


I'd say paint the piece of the tank behind pressure plates the the same color as the batteries  
Not the whole tank, just the front part, it'll still pop and match


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Big-Tymer said:


> ................:thumbsup:


 :h5:


LacN_Thru said:


> I'd say paint the piece of the tank behind pressure plates the the same color as the batteries
> Not the whole tank, just the front part, it'll still pop and match


thats not a bad idea! not bad at all


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

or just get gold tanks


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> thats not a bad idea! not bad at all


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> or just get gold tanks


 if only! im not ballin like kakalak with all that badass engraving :0


LacN_Thru said:


> :h5:


 


KAKALAK said:


> :wow: :wow:


:worship:



today is the day! cant wait to hit my first switch(on this car)


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> today is the day! cant wait to hit my first switch(on this car)


:cheesy:

Can't wait to see pics of it laid the fuck out :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

arabretard said:


> if only! im not ballin like kakalak with all that badass engraving :0
> 
> yea you aint lying he got that florida momey lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> on another note, stay tuned until tomorrow evening for more pictures. thats when im picking the car up :biggrin:


must be still out dippin the streets of houston.............. :nicoderm:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

nope! its back at home in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lock the front up to give it that stance


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thats all the way down in the front homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know thats why i said lock the front up lol


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ill make sure to take some pics like that when i clean up the car 


for now, i cleaned up the trunk a bit, got that chrome to shine :biggrin: just a few snaps


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hella tight


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

and how you going to say you aint going to 3 wheel but you set up for it,2 pmps to the rear for standing 3?? power 3??? lolol


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> hella tight


thanks dawg, i forgot how fun it is to hit switches 

a lot of people are probably wondering why i didnt do hardlines. those will be added in a few weeks, along with the audio system and panels


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> and how you going to say you aint going to 3 wheel but you set up for it,2 pmps to the rear for standing 3?? power 3??? lolol


ha when i bought the setup i had the intention of 3 wheeling all around town. but then i thought if i added a chain bridge i wouldnt be able to sit as low in the rear. i would need to add 14" cylinders, take out my trunk support bars. too much hassle if you ask me. id rather sit low and clean these days. like you said, save it for the newbs :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

arabretard said:


> id rather sit low and clean these days. :biggrin:


im with you on that 1


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> nope! its back at home in the garage :biggrin:


:thumbsup: hella dope,


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> ill make sure to take some pics like that when i clean up the car
> 
> 
> for now, i cleaned up the trunk a bit, got that chrome to shine :biggrin: just a few snaps


Nice and clean, it came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for the props. heres a few more flicks :h5:





































dont mind the stock 80s grill, gonna be replaced with the asc very soon


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> thanks for the props. heres a few more flicks :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's the pics I was lookin for! Looks good, love the stance locked up in the front


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

see thats what im talkin bot arab!!!! lovin it mayn


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup with the grill??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

clean and to the point. nice ride, one of the best in town


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> thanks for the props. heres a few more flicks :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love that look...low in the back...high up front.:wave::h5:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> There's the pics I was lookin for! Looks good, love the stance locked up in the front


 hell ya that stance is best on these cadillacs


64 CRAWLING said:


> see thats what im talkin bot arab!!!! lovin it mayn


 took the pics just for you (no ****):h5:


Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 


64 CRAWLING said:


> sup with the grill??


 i answered this question before it was asked, i knew it would come up lol. read my last post :biggrin:


lone star said:


> clean and to the point. nice ride, one of the best in town


 thanks homie. we all need to go cruising one day soon :thumbsup:


ricardo labrador said:


> love that look...low in the back...high up front.:wave::h5:


you know it maing


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

Man homie u got a nice fleet, I just got my 81 coupe setup done from shorty a few weeks ago but my car is barely being put together, if I get mine close to as how clean yours is Imma be in heaven, who did the dash conversion for ya? I have a 6.0 motor in mine I know the harness aint just gonna connect from the 5.0 & 5.7's the 90's had..


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

"Late Night Creep" Looking good Homie


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


 :h5:


braingetter said:


> Man homie u got a nice fleet, I just got my 81 coupe setup done from shorty a few weeks ago but my car is barely being put together, if I get mine close to as how clean yours is Imma be in heaven, who did the dash conversion for ya? I have a 6.0 motor in mine I know the harness aint just gonna connect from the 5.0 & 5.7's the 90's had..


 thanks homie, gonna need to see your car once its done  Liv4Lacs installed the dash and did the wiring for me. im not even sure if you can connect a digital dash to a 6.0 though :dunno:


CUZICAN said:


> "Late Night Creep" Looking good Homie


 thanks dawg


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

heres a short video of my car getting a little bit of air. im still new to hopping so im working on my timing. my slowdown was less than halfway open, still experimenting with a good spot to keep it. springs need to be broken in as well, but im doing the best i can :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MRE IM NOT GOING TO HOP OR 3 WHEEL,C YOU GOT THAT ITCHY FINGER LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rant: no hopping,,,,,,,,,,:nono:


needs pix of it layed out and locked up...........:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> the time has finally arrived, im super excited. i wont 3 wheel for sure, going with 10s in the rear.
> 
> as far as hopping, might do a little chipping to break the springs in :biggrin:
> 
> ...


not even a month later of having the car lifted and the finger itch has started.........:banghead:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> MRE IM NOT GOING TO HOP OR 3 WHEEL,C YOU GOT THAT ITCHY FINGER LOL


 lol guess it happened sooner than later :biggrin:


Coca Pearl said:


> :rant: no hopping,,,,,,,,,,:nono:
> 
> 
> needs pix of it layed out and locked up...........:nicoderm:


 im gonna do a photoshoot after i get the new grill installed 


Coca Pearl said:


> not even a month later of having the car lifted and the finger itch has started.........:banghead:


haha this fool went digging for posts. im just trying to break in the springs so i can sit a little lower. that way i can take those nice pics of it layed out all the way :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> heres a short video of my car getting a little bit of air. im still new to hopping so im working on my timing. my slowdown was less than halfway open, still experimenting with a good spot to keep it. springs need to be broken in as well, but im doing the best i can :happysad: :happysad:


and whats the first thing you do, you hop it.lol...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> MRE IM NOT GOING TO HOP OR 3 WHEEL,C YOU GOT THAT ITCHY FINGER LOL


:rofl:


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)

Keep hoppin man!
Car looks so good with the hydroz installed!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

trippin....are we rollin to prince burger tonight


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

arabretard said:


> ill make sure to take some pics like that when i clean up the car
> 
> 
> for now, i cleaned up the trunk a bit, got that chrome to shine :biggrin: just a few snaps


That is clean!!!! Exactly what I have planned for mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Lookin good!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> and whats the first thing you do, you hop it.lol...


 haha just seeing what the car is capable of 


Bionic said:


> Keep hoppin man!
> Car looks so good with the hydroz installed!!!


 thanks homie  im gonna get my timing down and post up a better video eventually!


SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> trippin....are we rollin to prince burger tonight


 you already know im down dawg. havent driven the car since wednesday. im having withdrawal issues :rofl:


DVS said:


> That is clean!!!! Exactly what I have planned for mine. :thumbsup:


 thanks homie. simple and clean is the way to go. can never go wrong :thumbsup:


payfred said:


> Lookin good!


ppreciate it fred. im trying to get on the big dog level like you!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> thanks for the props. heres a few more flicks :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

lac looking gud homie


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> heres a short video of my car getting a little bit of air. im still new to hopping so im working on my timing. my slowdown was less than halfway open, still experimenting with a good spot to keep it. springs need to be broken in as well, but im doing the best i can :happysad: :happysad:


My man :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> im gonna do a photoshoot after i get the new grill installed
> 
> haha this fool went digging for posts. im just trying to break in the springs so i can sit a little lower. that way i can take those nice pics of it layed out all the way :biggrin:


:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> beautiful :thumbsup:


 thanks homie!


dirttydeeds said:


> lac looking gud homie


 thanks homie!


LacN_Thru said:


> My man :biggrin: :h5:


 just a lil sum'n sum'n 


Coca Pearl said:


> :biggrin:


:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got a few new AC Delco parts for the car. time to get this thing frozen :biggrin:



















thinking about getting the drier polished out. opinions???


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> got a few new AC Delco parts for the car. time to get this thing frozen :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definately. that one looks more rough than the stock ones so it might take alot of work. But the stock ones are easy to polish up. I was at the junkyards a month ago and seen a brand new ac compressor on a 4100 but didnt think anyone would ever need it lol. I sure would like a/c back on mine, i been thinkin bout it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

arabretard said:


> got a few new AC Delco parts for the car. time to get this thing frozen :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i gots to do the same fuck ridin wit the windows down lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> definately. that one looks more rough than the stock ones so it might take alot of work. But the stock ones are easy to polish up. I was at the junkyards a month ago and seen a brand new ac compressor on a 4100 but didnt think anyone would ever need it lol. *I sure would like a/c back on mine, i been thinkin bout it*


x2, I wish I had got it working instead of ripping most of it out :burn:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

arabretard said:


> ppreciate it fred. im trying to get on the big dog level like you!


Haha you crazy fam you already there


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> definately. that one looks more rough than the stock ones so it might take alot of work. But the stock ones are easy to polish up. I was at the junkyards a month ago and seen a brand new ac compressor on a 4100 but didnt think anyone would ever need it lol. I sure would like a/c back on mine, i been thinkin bout it


 people pay good money for compressors, couldve made a quick buck lol


64 CRAWLING said:


> i gots to do the same fuck ridin wit the windows down lol


i dont mind ridin with the windows down, and i never really cared til right now. 3 years ive owned the car never bothered to fix it. but now its just about complete and ready to hit the road more often, figure i should cruise in comfort :biggrin:


LacN_Thru said:


> x2, I wish I had got it working instead of ripping most of it out :burn:


 lol arent you in canada? doesnt get hot over there, not like houston at least :burn: <---- thats me rollin in the car during the summer. burnt to a crisp lol


payfred said:


> Haha you crazy fam you already there


thanks big homie :h5: and im not done yet! only gonna get better and better as the months roll on :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

arabretard said:


> heres a short video of my car getting a little bit of air. im still new to hopping so im working on my timing. my slowdown was less than halfway open, still experimenting with a good spot to keep it. springs need to be broken in as well, but im doing the best i can :happysad: :happysad:


NICE


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> lol arent you in canada? doesnt get hot over there, not like houston at least :burn: <---- thats me rollin in the car during the summer. burnt to a crisp lol


 :yes:
I don't know how you Texas cats do it, I don't handle the heat well at all, shit it hits 25 degrees here I'm lookin for a lake, couldn't imagine the temperatures you guys put up with :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> NICE


 thanks homie. springs are starting to break in a little bit, gonna practice over the next few weeks and see if i can get it up a little higher :biggrin:


LacN_Thru said:


> :yes:
> I don't know how you Texas cats do it, I don't handle the heat well at all, shit it hits 25 degrees here I'm lookin for a lake, couldn't imagine the temperatures you guys put up with :wow:


this should help keep me nice and cool during the 11 months of the year that its hot :x:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:worship:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

arabretard said:


> thanks homie. springs are starting to break in a little bit, gonna practice over the next few weeks and see if i can get it up a little higher :biggrin:
> 
> this should help keep me nice and cool during the 11 months of the year that its hot :x:


HELL YA:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

arabretard said:


> thanks homie. springs are starting to break in a little bit, gonna practice over the next few weeks and see if i can get it up a little higher :biggrin:
> 
> this should help keep me nice and cool during the 11 months of the year that its hot :x:


might want to do some research before you use that. i was looking into using that in my regal since its still R12. they sell it at napa. but its not actual R12. it is some blend of 12 and 134 or something like that. u have to evacuate all the r12 before adding that stuff. i just end up going to someone and paying for the real deal. he charged me 100 bucks and it was pretty low on r12....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nvr didnt see you are rebuilding the whole a/c....why not just go with real r12....that shit had my monte carlo blowing 42 degrees out the vents. best a/c i have ever owned. better than my truck and my honda.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> :yes:
> I don't know how you Texas cats do it, I don't handle the heat well at all, shit it hits 25 degrees here I'm lookin for a lake, couldn't imagine the temperatures you guys put up with :wow:


nebraska is bad too, over 100 every day this week plus the high humidity makes it 110+ heat indexs ahhhhhh. Only thing I can compare it to is like when your car is hot and you open the hood and your face is right next to the engine and your breathing in that super hot air and its so hot you can barely breathe, thats what its like just being outside. Vegas/arizona and such its 100+ but 5% humidity so the heat index is only in the 90s. Its brutal :burn:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> thanks homie. springs are starting to break in a little bit, gonna practice over the next few weeks and see if i can get it up a little higher :biggrin:


Its not just timing in the switch, your slowdowns need to be adjusted right too. If they arent dumping fast enough then the cylinders arent empty and the springs arent getting good bounce. Looks like u need to open the slowdowns some more to be able to hop better from that video. Its too fast for a lay and play tho. To hop, start out with the front locked up, dump the front and quickly hit the front back up and it might jump off the ground a little bit then when its on its way down (basically right away) dump again and quick hit it back up. Just start out locked up and practice that way.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they dont know nothing about this houston humidity. trust me.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

lone star said:


> they dont know nothing about this houston humidity. trust me.


your heat index tomorrow is 101. Ours is forecast 117 :biggrin: :ugh: But we only gotta deal with this for 1 maybe 2 months a year, southern texas does it most of the year 80s and 90s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i think georgia humidity is thicker


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

lone star said:


> nvr didnt see you are rebuilding the whole a/c....why not just go with real r12....that shit had my monte carlo blowing 42 degrees out the vents. best a/c i have ever owned. better than my truck and my honda.


real deal R12 is really expensive whenever you get a hold of it. close to double the price from what ive seen. freeze12 is the in between, colder than r134 but not quite r12. i can deal with the air blowing out 50 degrees rather than 42 :biggrin:



CoupeDTS said:


> Its not just timing in the switch, your slowdowns need to be adjusted right too. If they arent dumping fast enough then the cylinders arent empty and the springs arent getting good bounce. Looks like u need to open the slowdowns some more to be able to hop better from that video. Its too fast for a lay and play tho. To hop, start out with the front locked up, dump the front and quickly hit the front back up and it might jump off the ground a little bit then when its on its way down (basically right away) dump again and quick hit it back up. Just start out locked up and practice that way.


 thats one thing ive been doing more often is opening the slow down a lot more than usual. not quite all the way, but just about half. been getting some better response with that. might have to try the trick of starting locked up all the way. :thumbsup:


64 CRAWLING said:


> i think georgia humidity is thicker


anywhere in the south is terrible. were all suffering lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

arabretard said:


> real deal R12 is really expensive whenever you get a hold of it. close to double the price from what ive seen. freeze12 is the in between, colder than r134 but not quite r12. i can deal with the air blowing out 50 degrees rather than 42 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> thats one thing ive been doing more often is opening the slow down a lot more than usual. not quite all the way, but just about half. been getting some better response with that. might have to try the trick of starting locked up all the way. :thumbsup:
> ...


my mechanic over in stafford has a stock pile of r12....if u change your mind. also craigslist is a good place..


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ive heard rumors of a new blend coming out. Colder than 134 and probably "safer" for the environment or whatever. That would be cool, innovation is good!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> your heat index tomorrow is 101. Ours is forecast 117 :biggrin: :ugh: But we only gotta deal with this for 1 maybe 2 months a year, southern texas does it most of the year 80s and 90s


i bust a sweat just checking the mail box is so dam hot.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

anywhere in the south is terrible. were all suffering lol[/QUOTE]some times i think i need a breathing machine when i go out lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> nebraska is bad too, over 100 every day this week plus the high humidity makes it 110+ heat indexs ahhhhhh. Only thing I can compare it to is like when your car is hot and you open the hood and your face is right next to the engine and your breathing in that super hot air and its so hot you can barely breathe, thats what its like just being outside. Vegas/arizona and such its 100+ but 5% humidity so the heat index is only in the 90s. Its brutal :burn:


Fuuuuuuuuck that :no: :thumbsdown:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

THATS JUST CRAZY FUCK THAT!!!!!!!! I LOVE NEW MEXICO WEATHER ONE DAY ITS HOT NEXT ITS COLD LOL:dunno::rofl: WENT TO AZ A FEW MONTHS AGO IT WAS HOT AS FUCK DINT CUM OUT TILL NIGHT AND IT WAS STILL HOT AS FUCK


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> real deal R12 is really expensive whenever you get a hold of it. close to double the price from what ive seen. freeze12 is the in between, colder than r134 but not quite r12. i can deal with the air blowing out 50 degrees rather than 42 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> anywhere in the south is terrible. were all suffering lol


as long as you have a/c you doing good. no more which you go with r12 of 134a. i have 134a in my caprice and it get's 30 degrees............hno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> Fuuuuuuuuck that :no: :thumbsdown:


its all about the heater with you huh?  Shit i had a old cutlass I put a 350 in that it ran super hot, couldnt drive it much in the summer but damn even in the cold ass winter 0 degrees or whatever that thing started puttin out heat before I left the driveway :rofl:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

arabretard said:


> got a few new AC Delco parts for the car. time to get this thing frozen :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Aint no sense riding in a Lac that clean sweating up the inside. Now you can ride out on the 100+ days and stay cool as a polar bears toenails, lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> its all about the heater with you huh?  Shit i had a old cutlass I put a 350 in that it ran super hot, couldnt drive it much in the summer but damn even in the cold ass winter 0 degrees or whatever that thing started puttin out heat before I left the driveway :rofl:


 :yes: 
I'd rather be cold, at least you can do somethin about that :biggrin: 

My lac is good at that, turn the heat on all the way and your feet start burning :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LacN_Thru said:


> :yes:
> I'd rather be cold, at least you can do somethin about that :biggrin:
> 
> My lac is good at that, turn the heat on all the way and your feet start burning :wow:


u aint lying, all my lacs had my feets on deep fry lol wish there was a way to to do something about that


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

before









after


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> as long as you have a/c you doing good. no more which you go with r12 of 134a. i have 134a in my caprice and it get's 30 degrees............hno:


lol thats what im looking forward to. im finally gonna be able to enjoy all that sound deadening i installed a year ago, gonna be nice and quiet with the windows rolled up :biggrin:


crucialjp said:


> :thumbsup: Aint no sense riding in a Lac that clean sweating up the inside. Now you can ride out on the 100+ days and stay cool as a polar bears toenails, lol


gotta love outkast 


64 CRAWLING said:


> u aint lying, all my lacs had my feets on deep fry lol wish there was a way to to do something about that


there is, pretty sure one of your sensors has gone bad which causes it to blow hot air out the bottom no matter what. i dont know exactly what, but it is fixable. maybe someone else can chime in with more info :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> u aint lying, all my lacs had my feets on deep fry lol wish there was a way to to do something about that


:yessad:
It's cool when it's cold out, not so much when it's summer! My heat always seems to be slightly on even if it's off :dunno: 



arabretard said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> :yessad:
> It's cool when it's cold out, not so much when it's summer! My heat always seems to be slightly on even if it's off :dunno:
> 
> 
> Nice work, looks good :thumbsup:


thanks homie. now i can get a whole "1" point for my engine mods at the shows :roflmao:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

shit if you can polish that good then keep going. Do all the a/c hardlines, alternator, anything you can get to on the engine!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> :yessad:
> It's cool when it's cold out, not so much when it's summer! My heat always seems to be slightly on even if it's off :dunno:


it actaully a easy fix homie. a vacuum line came apart. it should be one small hose on the a/c box and aother hose around the a/c box from the fire wall. you will have to connect them back together and cold air will be come bac from the top vents.............. next you know.........hno:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> it actaully a easy fix homie. a vacuum line came apart. it should be one small hose on the a/c box and aother hose around the a/c box from the fire wall. you will have to connect them back together and cold air will be come bac from the top vents.............. next you know.........hno:


Half my AC shit is missing :happysad:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> shit if you can polish that good then keep going. Do all the a/c hardlines, alternator, anything you can get to on the engine!


oh the polish wasnt done by me homie. my chromer/ polisher took care of it for me. i wish i had skills that good lol

dont really wanna start doing the engine just yet, all that is gonna be taken care of when i do the five seven swap


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> it actaully a easy fix homie. a vacuum line came apart. it should be one small hose on the a/c box and aother hose around the a/c box from the fire wall. you will have to connect them back together and cold air will be come bac from the top vents.............. next you know.........hno:


this man is right on the money. i knew the problem was fixable, but didnt know exactly what it was. no more hot air toasting up the little piggies


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

the vacuum lines, its 2 of them, come from under the heater box and get vacuum from the engine to open and close actuator doors to distribute hot/cold air from the top/middle/lower vents. Thats one thing. The other thing is heat that just comes in from the lower vents while you are driving. This is air being pushed in while you are driving into a leaking heater box that pushes air past the heater core and down through the vents, even when the heat and air fan is completely off. Your heater box can have cracks in it or bad seals around the edges or around where the a/c evaporator hoses come out and thats where the air pushes in. In my old cutlass I would get rid of that by moving the climate control arm to the cold side and that closed the blend door to not let that air in, still a little came in. In our electronic caddys, you have to turn the temp to 60 and then it is set to cold air and not air seeping past the heater core.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yeyuhhhhh


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> yeyuhhhhh


yo yo, i know you got some pics of my car from yesterday. post em up homie! :h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> Half my AC shit is missing :happysad:


might want to start looking for parts or look for a ceiling fan.........:yessad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> this man is right on the money. i knew the problem was fixable, but didnt know exactly what it was. no more hot air toasting up the little piggies


yeah i went many days with my piggies cold. especailly at night going out of town. turning the a/c on and off to have my feet on defrost.......


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


arabretard said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Coupe (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking good! What Ac stuff you missing? Just pulled all of my Ac/heater stuff out and aint going back in. Some hase been sold already But still have some. All out of 82 Fleetwood Coupe.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

few pics from the homie slim from this past sunday cruise in galveston


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

some more pics from the homie big-tymer


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know you feelin like you the shit now huh


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i know you feelin like you the shit now huh


ha chill out. im just happy to be on the road tearing up the streets with the rest of the lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

arabretard said:


> ha chill out. im just happy to be on the road tearing up the streets with the rest of the lowriders :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> ha chill out. im just happy to be on the road tearing up the streets with the rest of the lowriders :biggrin:


can't until dat day comes for me.........:x::run:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> might want to start looking for parts or look for a ceiling fan.........:yessad:


Up in Canada it doesn't get as hot so it'll be all good, but thats definitely something I'd like to get done in the near future


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Fleetwood Coupe said:


> Looking good! What Ac stuff you missing? Just pulled all of my Ac/heater stuff out and aint going back in. Some hase been sold already But still have some. All out of 82 Fleetwood Coupe.


thanks homie, i dont need any a/c parts personally, someone else was mentioning they needed stuff though.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Skim said:


> :thumbsup:


 im hoping to see your ride at one of these shows around texas. might as well bring the 64 to houston one day :biggrin:


Coca Pearl said:


> can't until dat day comes for me.........:x::run:


soon enough homie, takes a lot of patience :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

arabretard said:


> ha chill out. im just happy to be on the road tearing up the streets with the rest of the lowriders :biggrin:


hahahaaa rite rite,i cant wait for that day to come for me


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> Up in Canada it doesn't get as hot so it'll be all good, but thats definitely something I'd like to get done in the near future


wish dat could be said about texas. you dont need to go to the gym to lose weight here. just stand outside for a few mins and ull sweat dats shit off..........:burn: i don't go outside until after 7pm


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Coca Pearl said:


> i don't go outside until after 7pm


SAME WITH ME OVER HERE DONT START TILL BOUT 630-7 TO GET MY HANDS DIRTY


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> im hoping to see your ride at one of these shows around texas. might as well bring the 64 to houston one day :biggrin:
> 
> soon enough homie, takes a lot of patience :happysad:


his 4 will be at the dallas show next mnth. make dat drive homie.....

yeah the ride that im building now is going to take alot of patience, becuz this will be the last car i build and i want it all og show car with a few update....... i just have to keep a one track mind and not change shit around and stick to the script......


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wheres the pics :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

arabretard said:


> some more pics from the homie big-tymer


 I just found them :thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> SAME WITH ME OVER HERE DONT START TILL BOUT 630-7 TO GET MY HANDS DIRTY


yeah im sure ova there in ga you can not only cook eggs on the ground. its hot enough to cook bacon and boil grits....:burn:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yes sis sir full course breakfast lol


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

uffin::wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> im hoping to see your ride at one of these shows around texas. might as well bring the 64 to houston one day :biggrin:
> 
> soon enough homie, takes a lot of patience :happysad:


Skim's 64 is badass, glad i got to ride in it:worship:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> some more pics from the homie big-tymer


car lookin good Arab


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

*WHERE THE FCUK IS THE GRILL!?!?!?!*


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> Skim's 64 is badass, glad i got to ride in it:worship:


 must be nice lol


Cut N 3's said:


> car lookin good Arab


 i appreciate it LeMark. im hoping to make it to dallas, might see you there


airmax said:


> *WHERE THE FCUK IS THE GRILL!?!?!?!*


calm down with all this yelling. patience is a virtue


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> yes sis sir full course breakfast lol


yep only thing needed is the bama strawberry jelly......


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> some more pics from the homie big-tymer


ur car looks good in the streets, glad to see ya out drivin her.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> must be nice lol
> 
> i appreciate it LeMark. im hoping to make it to dallas, might see you there
> 
> calm down with all this yelling. patience is a virtue


(Lamark) fixed 
yea homie ill be there....:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

uffin:uffin: t t t


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT.. NICE RIDE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:chuck:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

low enough?










dont mind the dirty ass rocker panels lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MAYN


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

arabretard said:


> im hoping to see your ride at one of these shows around texas. might as well bring the 64 to houston one day :biggrin:


 are u coming to dallas for the torres empire show on the 28th? i want to do the latin kustoms picnic but in the past i always have something going on that weekend. i am going to the next one. driving all the way :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Skim said:


> are u coming to dallas for the torres empire show on the 28th? i want to do the latin kustoms picnic but in the past i always have something going on that weekend. i am going to the next one. driving all the way :biggrin:


im gonna try to make it out there. me and a friend are working on getting a truck/trailer and making trip. :x:

driving all the way to houston from krum? maybe on 14s. i would never do any out of city driving on 13s


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> low enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty dam low son.:h5:...you get that ASC back on there?...time for a carwash lol...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT TONE COILD YOU USING IN THE REAR? U USING POWER BALLS RIGHT?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

arabretard said:


> low enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


relax, i thought it was reflecting the dirty street


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> pretty dam low son.:h5:...you get that ASC back on there?...time for a carwash lol...


 nah the asc isnt back on there yet. had some unexpected expenses to take care of, so im gonna wait a bit til i replenish my savings 


64 CRAWLING said:


> WHAT TONE COILD YOU USING IN THE REAR? U USING POWER BALLS RIGHT?


 power balls with cut factory front springs. there is about 4 or 5 turns on em. i forget the specifics 


CoupeDTS said:


> relax, i thought it was reflecting the dirty street


lol you might be right. pattern on the rocker is about the same with the road :h5:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> low enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first I just saw the pic and was thinkin, where the fuck is that on the car? :rofl:

Lays out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

arabretard said:


> im gonna try to make it out there. me and a friend are working on getting a truck/trailer and making trip. :x:driving all the way to houston from krum? maybe on 14s. i would never do any out of city driving on 13s


 i feel ya on that. i drove the 64 to tulsa for the individuals picnic last month. over 10 hours of freeway driving and it killed my back and a pair of front tires. lol.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Skim said:


> i feel ya on that. i drove the 64 to tulsa for the individuals picnic last month. over 10 hours of freeway driving and it killed my back and a pair of front tires. lol.


even driving from houston to dallas on 13s or 14s will kill some front tires also..... but on 14s you can still keep up with traffic


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> At first I just saw the pic and was thinkin, where the fuck is that on the car? :rofl:
> 
> Lays out nice :thumbsup:


 would you be surprised to hear me say that i want to be lower? 


Skim said:


> i feel ya on that. i drove the 64 to tulsa for the individuals picnic last month. over 10 hours of freeway driving and it killed my back and a pair of front tires. lol.


 ha i bet. not to mention the stress it puts on your transmission. especially only having 3 gears, revving high like a motha 


Coca Pearl said:


> even driving from houston to dallas on 13s or 14s will kill some front tires also..... but on 14s you can still keep up with traffic


yes sir. and with the price of 13" tires these days, im trying to hold on to this pair as long as possible :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

WUZUP HOMIES,,IM CURRENTLY IN HOUSTON,,ANY WORD WERE DA SHOWS/PICNICS AT,LOCATION/DATE


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

there was a show yesterday, not really sure of any upcoming shows or picnics that i know of. check out the houston topic in regional lowriders. people usually post up event information in there


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> would you be surprised to hear me say that i want to be lower?


:wow:
How you gonna pull that off? You gonna z the frame like dekay?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

arabretard said:


> there was a show yesterday, not really sure of any upcoming shows or picnics that i know of. check out the houston topic in regional lowriders. people usually post up event information in there


DAM I HADA FEELIN 2 IGHT HOMIE I APRECIATE IT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> would you be surprised to hear me say that i want to be lower?
> 
> ha i bet. not to mention the stress it puts on your transmission. especially only having 3 gears, revving high like a motha
> 
> yes sir. and with the price of 13" tires these days, im trying to hold on to this pair as long as possible :thumbsup:


ridin 13s out of town only mess up you tranny depending on how fast your going. you'll do up to 65.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

arabretard said:


> would you be surprised to hear me say that i want to be lower?


not surprised, lower the better right.

lookin good in the streets.:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

X81:thumbsup:


dekay24 said:


> not surprised, lower the better right.
> 
> lookin good in the streets.:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> ridin 13s out of town only mess up you tranny depending on how fast your going. you'll do up to 65.


 fuck that, i got places to be. mashing on the freeway son!










dekay24 said:


> not surprised, lower the better right.
> 
> lookin good in the streets.:thumbsup:


 thanks homie! trying to get on your level. if it aint low it aint me :biggrin:


KAKALAK said:


> :yes:


:h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> fuck that, i got places to be. mashing on the freeway son!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on that note *ROAD TRIP*...........:sprint:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> fuck that, i got places to be. mashing on the freeway son!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Lac To The Top


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

arabretard said:


> fuck that, i got places to be. mashing on the freeway son!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

arabretard said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bass ass man........ every lil bit makes it better and better....:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Now thats a classy pic...hell yea







[/QUOTE]


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

arabretard said:


> some more pics from the homie big-tymer



sick line up!! LOVE those caddys


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

arabretard said:


> some more pics from the homie big-tymer


Where is Brian in this pic?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for posting the pics up short dog! i look like a midget sitting in the drivers seat


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

arabretard said:


> thanks for the props. heres a few more flicks :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job! This is my favorite caddy on here. It's simple and clean... And it lays :nicoderm:


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)

Whaddup Arab!
Check your old grill out i a new video from sweden i made.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Alot of footage from this summer.
[/FONT]- RedheadProductions -


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking Gud homie


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice coupe


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Anything new? :nicoderm:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

forgot all about this thread :shocked:


got a couple new things in the works at the moment. pics will be up in about a week, stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd like to see if you give out some pointers on your speaker pod upgrade when you get to it :wave: This topic's been a big motivator for me.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

what specifically do you need?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what size speaker you used and did you use the factory tweeter still or u upgraded that 2


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

upgraded it all homie. just about any 5.25" component set will work fine. fuck coaxial speakers


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

hey bro u gonna have this next week at los magnificos? I wanna see this in person, I'm takin a og mint 91 brougham up there to show off  my coupe wont be done till next year, i been following yours all yr long, major props


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks homie, im hoping to make it into magnificos. im not registered, so i dont know if ill be able to get in the door


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

arabretard said:


> what specifically do you need?


Im curious to see if you had to make any mods to fit the new tweeter and speaker into the OG pod base. I'm not quite at that point, but would rather start messing with it now that the car is apart than have to take the door panels off and run wires later. Thanks.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

X2 ON TWEETER PART, IM PRETTER SRE CUT OUT PUT IN PLACE??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

arabretard said:


> thanks homie, im hoping to make it into magnificos. im not registered, so i dont know if ill be able to get in the door


i think they sold out. i got an email all 550 spots are accounted for? duno


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> Im curious to see if you had to make any mods to fit the new tweeter and speaker into the OG pod base. I'm not quite at that point, but would rather start messing with it now that the car is apart than have to take the door panels off and run wires later. Thanks.


if you are using a component set, your tweeters should come with some kind of circular mounting hardware. basically cut a hole wide enough on the plate(removing the old tweeter) to fit the new tweeter but allows the mounting hardware to securely fasten to the old plate. i dont have any pictures of the way it was setup on my car. if i ever have to take off my door panels for any reason ill snap a few.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

lone star said:


> i think they sold out. i got an email all 550 spots are accounted for? duno


yea thats the problem im running into now. doing a whole buncha work in the past two weeks to get ready and might not even be able to show. guess ill just come out harder next year


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

sneak peak! :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> sneak peak! :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

arabretard said:


> sneak peak! :biggrin:


awwwww shiiit


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> sneak peak! :biggrin:


:shocked:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT FUCK ya looks Gud!!!!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

arabretard said:


> sneak peak! :biggrin:


Nice! :thumbsup: See u Sunday.....:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for the props everyone. ill post more pictures from the show this weekend. until then heres another teaser (the lines were cleaned up after this picture was taken)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

a few pictures that a good friend took for me at the Houston Los Magnificos show a few weeks ago...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHARP REAL SHARP


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

One of my favorite coupes.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

arabretard said:


> a few pictures that a good friend took for me at the Houston Los Magnificos show a few weeks ago...


Too fucking clean bro :yes: . Pinstriping looks nice, it's real subtle I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*Late Night Creep Lookin Good Homie *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ppreciate it fellas :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Very Bootyful!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

good seeing you sunday homie. caddy looking good. when i seen the old man with the white caddy like my old one i wanted to ask him would he sell it.........


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

dj short dog said:


> Very Bootyful!!!:thumbsup:


thanks homie. we missed you on sunday, figured you might come out



Coca Pearl said:


> good seeing you sunday homie. caddy looking good. when i seen the old man with the white caddy like my old one i wanted to ask him would he sell it.........


yea it was cool running into you as well, been a while. that caddy was super clean too. and a d'elegance, only thing i didnt like was cloth, but id still rock it.


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

VERY NICE BUILD:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: WHAT WHITE IS THAT?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

arabretard said:


> thanks homie. we missed you on sunday, figured you might come out
> 
> 
> yea it was cool running into you as well, been a while. that caddy was super clean too. and a d'elegance, only thing i didnt like was cloth, but id still rock it.


 yeah it was. if the interior was leather would have been alot better. but that car did bring back memories. but on to the next project to make new memories for 2012......


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

damn clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Def-Dee (Mar 6, 2006)

:yes:luv it:inout:


----------



## brayz (May 21, 2007)

nice lac


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt nice ride


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

nice car


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

havent looked at this thread in a while. thanks for the props everyone!

car is exactly the same as the previous pictures these days. dont plan on doing much to it this year. focused on other goals at the moment


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats rite keep pushing homie:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

arabretard said:


> havent looked at this thread in a while. thanks for the props everyone!
> 
> car is exactly the same as the previous pictures these days. dont plan on doing much to it this year. focused on other goals at the moment


 cool its perfect as is , super clean and simple love it , mine is finally gone


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

Just read through your entire topic and you've build one top notch ride to be proud of :thumbsup:


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

nice color , what is it almost looks like snow white pearl hok ?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

now thats is caddy that how show luxury


arabretard said:


> a few pictures that a good friend took for me at the Houston Los Magnificos show a few weeks ago...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

I think your at the top bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

I like it. Noce work!


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

I love this caddy bro.


----------



## CLuTZ (Mar 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice Lac bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

where is the caddy I'm in houston, and orginally frm hubcity


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

Man! I came across this caddy, Im so jealous, this is my dream car. Good work though man! The ride's cleeeean.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Just went thru the whole topic. Looks great


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Ohh, its been a while... Any updates?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

when did this dude get banned? i love this topic. hope to see new updates sooner or later


----------



## CPT_JON (Apr 24, 2014)

Taken yesterday


----------



## CPT_JON (Apr 24, 2014)

Not too sure why my old account was banned, but I've been busy with all kinds of things going on. Car is still exactly the same as it was three years ago. I plan on finishing up my audio at some point, then heading up front to the motor and cleaning her up


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

CPT_JON said:


> Not too sure why my old account was banned, but I've been busy with all kinds of things going on. Car is still exactly the same as it was three years ago. I plan on finishing up my audio at some point, then heading up front to the motor and cleaning her up


Sup Arab Nice to see you still have plans for the Lac.  :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Caddy still looking good


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Car looks nice man!! Just bought myself an 85 2 door also and its the same colour combo  Plan to do some major upgrades to it too, thanks for the inspiration :thumbsup:


----------

